# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  شارك بالقران ولك الاجر

## شذى الزهراء

هلابالاعزاء اعضاء منتدى شبكة الناصرة .. 
اليوم جاية لكم بمسابقة جديدة من نوعها ..عن القران بس تختلف عن الموجودة بالمنتدى .. 
اكتب سورة واللي يعرف في اي جزء موجودة ..
ابغى رايكم فيهاا .. 

مثال في اي جزء موجودة سورة البقرة ؟ في الجزءالاول ..

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

فكره حلوه
ابداي حبيبتي واحنا معااج

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلا معاج عزيزتي*
*في الأنتظار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشكر تفاعلكم اخواتي العزيزات 
نبدا 
سورة الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكرة حلوة ومختلفة
سورة الرحمن في الجزء27
في اي جزء تقع سورة الأنعام؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة عفاف مشكورة عالمشاركة الحلووة ..


الانعام في الجزء السابع ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  صحيحة 100% * 

*سورة المدثر  في اي   جزء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا فيك اخوي الكريم محمود منور ..
مشكور للمشاركة معانا ..
 التاسع والعشرون ..

 في اي جزء سورة الدخان ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة الدخان في الجزء الخامس والعشرون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي جزء يتضمن سورة التوبة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة اختي عيون ..

سورة التوبة في الجزء العاشر ..




        سورة العنكبوت ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة العنكبوت في الجزء العشرون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي جزء تقع سورة الأعراف ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاعراف في الجزء الثامن .. 


 في اي جزء سورة النور ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الثامن .

اين توجد سورة النور ؟

----------


## المومياءة

في الجزء 18
في اي جزء توجد سورة يوسف

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة المومياءة ..

سورة يوسف في الثاني عشر..

في اي جزء سورة الانسان ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في الجزء التاسع والعشرون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي جزء توجد سورة الأسراء ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الخامس عشر ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة سبــأ ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ولااجابة ...

كل الاسئلة من القران ابدا مافي تفاعل ..زعلتوني منكم .. :embarrest: 


سورة سبأفي الجزء الثاني والعشرون ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة العنكبوت ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الجزء 20 
اسفة عن الغياب عدة ايام وراح اغيب كمان عدة ايام راح اروح العمرة وبعدين اكمل معاكم ان شاء الله 
ولا تزعلي
في اي جزء تقع سورة الحاقة؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

التاسع والعشرون .. 
الله يعطيج العافية عفاف ..مواقصدج بس انتي لالا وين الاعضاء وتفاعلهم ..
لاتنسينا من دعائج ..الله يتقبل منج ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة الحج ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحج * 

*في الجزء  السابع  عشر * 


*سورة  الناس  في اي  جزء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجزء 30 
اين تقع سورة الروم..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الحادي والعشرون .. 

اين تقع سورة الواقعة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخت شذى 
سورة الواقعة في الجزء 27
في اي جزء سورة الذاريات؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة خيوووة ..

سورة الذرايات في الجزء السادس والعشرون ..

اين توجد سورة النمل ؟

----------


## fatemah

في الجزءالتاسع عشر
اللي بعدي سورة لقمان

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الثامن عشر .........في أي جزء سورة المؤمنون؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

أعتذر عن الغلط سورة اللقمان في الجزء الحادي والعشرون

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المؤمنون في الجزء الثامن عشر..


سورة المجادلة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة المجادلة في الجزء الثامن والعشرون*

*في اي جزء تقع سورة الشورى ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الخامس والعشرون ......في أي جزء تقع سورةالأعراف؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء الثامن..

اين توجدسورة يونس ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الحادي عشر .....................أين توجد سورة البلد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الثلاثون ..

اين توجد سورة الشعراء ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء التاسع عشر ...................أين توجد سورة الروم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## احلى ليل

الجزء الحادي والعشرين

في اي جزء تقع سورة سبأ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الثاني والعشرون ..

في اي جزء سورة غــــافر؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الرابع والعشرون........................أين تقع سورة الحج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء السابع عشر ..
اين توجد سورة النبأ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الثلاثون ..

اين توجد سورة ال عمران ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  آل  عمران * 


*موجودة في الجزء  الثالث*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النحل* 

*في اي  جزء وما هو رقمها التسلسلي  في  القرآن الكريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الرابع عشر ..
رقمها 16 ..


اين توجد سورة يس ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الجزء الثاني والعشرين 
طيب في اي جزء تقع سورة فاطر ؟؟ وكم عدد اياتها؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء الثاني والعشرون عدد اياتها 45


اين توجد سورة الانعام ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تقع في الجزء التاسع 
في أي جزء تقع سورة البينة؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmad haossain

تقع في الجزء الثلاثون
في اي جزء تقع سورة البروج ؟

----------


## LUCKY

في الجزء الثلاثون

في اي جزء تقع سوره الواقعه ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*  الواقعة  في  الجزء  السابع والعشرون* 

*وعدد آ ياتها  (96)*


*اين تقع  سورة  طه  وكم عدد آياتها*

----------


## ahmad haossain

في الجزءالسادس عشر وعدد اياتها135
س: في اي جزء تقع سورة النور وكم عدد اياتها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

18
64أية

في أي جزء تقع سورة السجدة ؟؟؟وكم عدد آياتها؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء الواحد والعشرون  
عدداياتها 30 ..

في اي جزء سورة القمر وماهو ترتيبها ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الجزء 28

وش تقصدي بالترتيب    54 يعني؟؟

يلا انروح الى سورة الدخان في اي جزء وكم عدد آياتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يعني رقمها بين السور كلهاا ..
 الجزء الخامس والعشرون ..عدد اياتها 59 


سورة الحاقة اين تكون وكم ايه فيها ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

29 
52

كم عدد ايات سورة القصص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عدد اياتها 88 توجد في الجزء العشرون .

اين توجد سورة نوح ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء  التاسع والعشرون 

اين توجد سورة القلم ؟وماهو ترتيبها ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

سورة القلم في الجزى التاسع والعشرين 
                            وترتيبها الثمن والستون 
                      سورة الفجر في اي جزى تقع ؟ 

                          وكم عدد اياتها؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تقع في الجزء الثلاثون ..عدد اياتها 30 

في اي جزء سورة يونس ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الحادي عشر 

في اي جزء تقع سورة فصلت ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الرابع والعشرون
في أي حزب تقع الأية((لقد كان في يوسف وإخواته أيات للسائلين))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*في أي حزب تقع الأية*

*((لقد كان في يوسف وإخواته أيات للسائلين))*


*تقع في الجزء   الثاني  عشر  * 

*وفي نصف الحزب  (( 24))*

*السؤال* 

*ماهو عدد الاحزاب  في القرآن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

( 60 ) ستون حزبا . 

اين توجد سورة المعارج ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الجزء 29

في اي جزء تقع سورة الحجرات؟

----------


## غروب 2006

في الجزاء السادس والعشرون

 في اي جزاء تقع هذه الايه 
    {حتى اذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين  حمئة             ووجدعندها قوما قلنا يذا القرنين إما ان تعذب وإما ان تتخذ فيهم حسنا }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الكهف الجزء السادس عشر ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(و إن هذه امتكم امة واحدة وانا ربكم فاتقون )

في اي جزء واي سورة ورقم الاية ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء18
سورة المؤمنون
اية 52

----------


## شذى الزهراء

( ان الله لعن الكافرين واعد لهم سعيرا) ..

اين توجد وكم رقم الاية ؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

في سورة الاحزاب 
اية 64

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد اية (متكئين على رفرف خضر وعبقري حسان) ,,

----------


## ahmad haossain

في سورة الرحمان
اية76

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة الاحقاف ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

في الجزءالسادس والعشرون
 في اي سورة هذه الاية [{يوم لاتملك نفس لنفس شياء والامر                             يومئذ لله}]

----------


## مهتاب

الأنفطار آية19

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة التكاثر ؟وكم عدد اياتها ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزءالثلاثون
تسلسل102
عدد أياته8

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النور ؟ وكم عدد اياتها ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

في الجزء الثامن عشر 
                                     عدد اياتها 64 ايه

في اي جزء تقع سورة الحشر وكم عدد اياتها ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء الثامن والعشرون ..عدداياتها 24

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماهي السورة التي تنتهي بحرف الميم وكم عدد اياتها وفي اي جزء ؟

----------


## مهتاب

السور التي تنتهي بحرف الميم
سورة التكاثر    
سورةالغاشية
سورة المزمل
سورة الحاقة
سورة التغابن
سورة الحشر
سورة الحديد
سورة الواقعة
سورة الرحمن
سورة الطور
سورة محمد
سورة الجاثية
سورة النور
سورة التوبة
سورة الانفال 
سورة الانعام
سورة النساء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اني اقصد جميع اياتها تنتهي بحرف الميم ...

هي سورة محمد ..عليك اخوي تقول كم اياتها وفي اي جزء ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء السادس والعشرون
اياتها38

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في اي جزء سورة الشعراء ؟وفي اي جزء وكم عدد اياتها ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

في الجزاء التاسع عشر 
                                           عدد اياتها 227

في اي جزاء تفع سورة { ق } 
                         وكم عدد اياتها وما هو ترتيبها بين السور ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء السادس والعشرون ..

عدداياتها 45 

وترتيبها 50

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماهو ترتيب سورة الانعام وكم عدداياتها وفي اي جزء ؟

----------


## {الياسمين}

الجزء السابع ترتيبها 6 عدد آياتها  165 سورة((ص)) تحيات أختكم {الياسمين}

----------


## مهتاب

الجزء الثالث والعشرون
ترتيبها38
عددأياتها88
سورة يوسف

----------


## شذى الزهراء

في الجزء الثاني عشر ..
ترتيبها 12
عدداياتها ..111

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة هود ..

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هي السورة  التي تقع  وسط القرآن من حبث الترتيب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاسراء ..

سورة الزلزلة وكم اياتها وماهو ترتيبها ؟

----------


## مهتاب

ترتيبها99
اياتها8
 في الجزء الثلاثون
سورة ق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الجزء السادس والعشرون .. ترتيبها 50 

اياتها ..45

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الرعد ..في اي جزء وماعدد اياتها ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

في الجزء الثامن 
                                                  اياتها 206

سورةالضحى في اي جزء وكم عدد اياتها؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

خطأ اختي غروب ..
سورة الرعد في الجزء الثالث عشر ,,

اياتها 43

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الضحى في الجزء الثلاثون ..عدداياتها 11

س| سورة الممتحنة في اي جزء وماعدد اياتها ؟

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء الثامن العشرون
عدد اياتها13
وترتيبها60


(وعد الله الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم)
مارقم الاية ومن اي سورة وفي اي جزء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(الاية 9 المائدة)  رقمها 5 ..

الجزء السادس ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فكلي واشربي وقري عينا فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا )..

كم رقم الاية ، في اي سورة ، اي جزء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

قال تعالى (فكلي واشربي وقري عينا فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا ).. 
الجواب 


كم رقم الاية (26) في اي سورة ((مريم)) اي جزء (السادس  عشر )


 

يا بني ادم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا انه لا يحب المسرفين  
كم رقم الاية ، في اي سورة ، اي جزء ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يا بني ادم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا انه لا يحب المسرفين 

كم رقم الاية 31، 
في اي سورة الاعراف  ، اي جزء الثامن  ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى ( وقال الذين كفروا هل ندلكم على رجل ينبئوكم اذا مزقتم كل ممزق انكم لفي خلق جديد )

اي سورة ، اي ايه ، اي جزء ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

قال تعالى ( وقال الذين كفروا هل ندلكم على رجل ينبئوكم اذا مزقتم كل ممزق انكم لفي خلق جديد )

اي سورة (سبأ ) اي ايه (7) اي جزء (الثاني والعشرون )

----------


## ابو طارق

وجاءت سيارة فارسلوا واردهم فادلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام واسروه بضاعة والله عليم بما يعملون 

اي سورة ،   اي ايه ،     اي جزء ؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

سورة يوسف 
الأية 19
جزء الثاني عشر 
((وقل رب أغفر وآرحم وأنت خير الراحمين))
اي سورة ، اي ايه ، اي جزء ؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

(( وقل رب أغفر وآرحم وأنت خير الراحمين ))
في سورة المؤمنون
آية 118 آخر آية في السورة
الجزء الثامن عشر

قال تعالى : ( يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا )

أي سورة وأي آية وأي جزء من القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ايه 28  سورة النساء  الجزء الخامس ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى ( ولله جنود السموات والارض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما )..

في اي سورة ، اي جزء ، اي ايه ؟

----------


## مهتاب

سورة الفتح
آية 7
جزء26
((هَلُ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ ٱلْجُنُودِ ))
في اي سورة ، اي جزء ، اي ايه ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سورة البروج الجزء الثلاثون آية 17 
(فمكث غير بعيد فقال أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبا بنبا يقين)
في اي سورة وآي آية وآي جزء؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النمل ..ايه 22..الجزء العشرون ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد سورة المنافقون ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

في الجزء الثامن والعشرون
( ما قدروا الله حق قدره إن الله لقوي عزيز)
في اي سورة وفي اي جزء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الحج ايه 74 الجزء السابع عشر ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب )

في اي سورة تقع الاية المباركة ؟؟

واي جزء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

(لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب )

في اي سورة تقع الاية المباركة ؟؟

في سورة  الصافات   الاية (8)   الجزء   الثالث والعشرون

----------


## ابو طارق

((وان تولوا فاعلموا ان الله مولاكم نعم المولى ونعم النصير)) 

هذه الأية  في اي  سورة  وما رقمها  وفي اي جزء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانفال ...الجزء التاسع ..ايه 40 ..

قال تعالى (ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون )

اي سورة ؟الايه ؟الجزء .؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*سورة الدخان*
*ايه 11*
*الجزء الخامس والعشرون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال تعالى (ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا )*
*المطلوب : رقم الاية - السورة - في أي جزء تقع السورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

قال تعالى (ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا )
*المطلوب : رقم الاية - السورة - في أي جزء تقع السورة* 

الآية  (286)
السورة (البقرة)
الجزء  (الثالث)3

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال

ونقلب افئدتهم وابصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به اول مرة ونذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون 

الآية + السورة + الجزء ؟

ملاحظة  ارجوا  التركيز  والتأكد قبل الاجابة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ايه 110 ..سورة الانعام ...الجزء السابع .الثامن ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

( إنـا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا )

اي سورة ؟ اي جزء .؟ رقم الاية .؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*( إنـا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا )

اي سورة ؟..... اي جزء ......؟ رقم الاية .؟*
*الانسان ... التاسع والعشرون....(  10)*


*لولا ان تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم* 

*اي سورة ؟ اي جزء .؟ رقم الاية .؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اي سورة ؟ اي جزء .؟ رقم الاية .؟

سورة القلم ..ايه 49 ..الجزء التاسع والعشرون ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( هو الذي أنزل السكينةفي قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جنود السموات والارض وكان الله* *عليما حكيما )*

*اي سورة؟ اي جزء ؟ الايه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اية ( 4 ) سورة الفتح* 
*الجزء السادس والعشرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة الله يعطيج العافية اختي عيون ..*
*قال تعالى (ويمنعون الماعون )*

*اي سورة ؟ اي جزء ؟ اي ايه ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال تعالى (ويمنعون الماعون )

اي سورة (الماعون ) اي جزء(الثلاثون ) اي ايه (7)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لكل نبا مستقر وسوف تعلمون* 


*السورة    الجزء    الآية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام ..ايه 67.. الجزء السابع ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(ومن آياته خلق السموات والأرض وما بث فيهما من دابة )*

*السورة ؟ الجزء ؟ الاية ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة الشورى*
*اية 29*
*الجزء الخامس والعشرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ..(والليل إذا تجلى ),,*

*في اي سورة ؟الاية ؟ الجزء؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء * 

*يمكن اكون غلطان  او اني لم اعرف كيف ابحث* 

*ارجوا ان تصححي  لي* 


*والليل اذ ادبر* 

*والليل اذا عسعس* 

*والليل وما وسق* 

*والليل اذا يسر* 

*والليل اذا يغشاها* 

*والليل اذا يغشى* 

*والليل اذا سجى* 

*لم اجد في بحثي كلمة* 

*((والليل اذا تجلى ))*

*بل وجدت* 

*(( والنهار اذا تجلى ))*

*ارجوا ان تصححي لي* 

*وشكرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوا اخي الكريم ,,اني عكست الايه عفوااا,,*

*اقصد (والنهار إذا تجلى )...*

*الله يعطيك العافية,,*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة الليل*
*ايه 2*
*الجزء الثلاثون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العافية عيون اجابتج صح..*

*قال تعالى ( وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد )..*

*السورة؟ الجزء ؟ الايه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيج عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*
*وجواب سؤالك*
*هو* 
*الاية رقم 9 - سورة الفجر - الجزء الثلاثون*

----------


## ابو طارق

فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق 



السورة***********الآية ************الجزء

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سورة البقرة آيه 200 الجزء الثاني
((قل سيروا في الأرض فانضروا كيف بدأ الخلق))
السورة******الآية ******الجزء

----------


## ابو طارق

((قل سيروا في الأرض فانضروا كيف بدأ الخلق))
السورة******الآية ******الجزء

العنكبوت** *****20*******20

----------


## مهتاب

وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى
في اي سورة وردت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله ولا الشهر الحرام ولا الهدي ولا القلائد ولا امين البيت الحرام يبتغون فضلا من ربهم ورضوانا واذا حللتم فاصطادوا ولا يجرمنكم شنان قوم ان صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام ان تعتدوا وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان واتقوا الله ان الله شديد العقاب


سورة  المائدة **********الآية  (2) ************الجزء (السادس) 

السؤال 


 وما النصر الا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم 

السورة     الآية    الجزء

----------


## مهتاب

وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ بُشْرَىٰ لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ
العمران
اية 126
الجزء الرابع

----------


## مهتاب

فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ الْلَّيْلَ سَكَناً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَاناً ذٰلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ 
السورة الآية الجزء

----------


## ابو طارق

فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ الْلَّيْلَ سَكَناً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَاناً ذٰلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ 



السورة   (الانعام ) الآية (96) الجزء(السابع ) 


*فعسى ربي ان يؤتين خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا*

* السورة ***********الآية **********الجزء*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
سورة الكهف آيه 40 الجزء 15

----------


## خادمة المهدي

قال تعالى( ونفس وما سواها)
في أي سورة.........رقم الاية.............الجزء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الشمس ..ايه 7.... الجزء الثلاثون ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين )..*

*اي سورة ؟ الجزء ؟ الاية ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة النحل اية 125* 
*الجزء الرابع عشر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى :(فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ )

في اي سورة والجزء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*:(فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ )
*

*السورة   ::  البقرة* 

*الجزء  ::  الاول* 

*الآية  ::  (10)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وانتم حرم ومن قتله منكم متعمدا فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم هديا بالغ الكعبة او كفارة طعام مساكين او عدل ذلك صياما ليذوق وبال امره عفا الله عما سلف ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه والله عزيز ذو انتقام* 


*السورة   الجزء  الآية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائدة...الجزء السادس ..الايه 95*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ )*
*اي سورة, الجزء, الاية؟*

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم 

سورة الأنعام، الجزء السابع،رقمك الآية 33..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن مايدعون من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير )*
*ماهي السورة ؟الجزء فقط؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة الحج - اية 62 - الجزء السابع عشر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (في صحف مكرمة , مرفوعة مطهرة )*
*اي سورة , الجزء ,الاية؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اية 13 و14 سورة عبس - الجزء الثلاثون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العافية عيون على الاجابة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*
*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ )*
*؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة النور - اية 19 - الجزء الثامن عشر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحه عيون*

*قال تعالى (وما أدراك ماسجين * كتاب مرقوم )**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سورة المطففين - اية 8 و9 - الجزء الثلاثون

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (ثم كلا سوف تعلمون *كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين )

اين موقعها؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة التكاثر اية 4 و5*
*الجزء الثلاثون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة عيوني..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى ..(وَتَحْمِلُ أَثْقَالَكُمْ إِلَى بَلَدٍ لَّمْ تَكُونُواْ بَالِغِيهِ إِلاَّ بِشِقِّ الأَنفُسِ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ )

اي سورة ؟ الاية ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سورة النحل 
اية 7
الجزء الرابع عشر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال تعالى ( قَالَ إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَن تَذْهَبُواْ بِهِ وَأَخَافُ أَن يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ )



السورة - الاية - الجزء ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يوسف , الجزء الثاني عشر , الايه 13

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى ( الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس با البخل ومن يتولى فإن الله هو الغني الحميد )..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سورة الحديد - اية 24 - الجزء السابع والعشرون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال تعالى ( زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة ال عمران , ايه 14 , الجزء الثالث

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى :(ومالنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصالحين ),,

----------


## mrboch

سورة المائده ______ آية 84

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة اخوي مربوش..*

*قال تعالى (لن تغنى عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون)..*

----------


## مهتاب

المجادلة
أية17

----------


## مهتاب

قال تعالى:( قَدْ خَسِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَتَلُوۤاْ أَوْلَٰدَهُمْ سَفَهاً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَحَرَّمُواْ مَا رَزَقَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ ٱفْتِرَآءً عَلَى ٱللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

قال تعالى:( قَدْ خَسِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَتَلُوۤاْ أَوْلَٰدَهُمْ سَفَهاً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَحَرَّمُواْ مَا رَزَقَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ ٱفْتِرَآءً عَلَى ٱللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ )

((سورة الانعام))   الآية (( 140))

----------


## ابو طارق

*وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر قد فصلنا الايات لقوم يعلمون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام ايه 97  الجزء السابع ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى :( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لانريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا)..*

----------


## صالح 48

سورة الإنسان {الدهر} الآية 8

----------


## صالح 48

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{إذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلاً}

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلا ولو اراكهم كثيرا لفشلتم ولتنازعتم في الامر ولكن الله سلم انه عليم بذات الصدور* 


*سورة  الانفال  الآية  ((43))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لو خرجوا فيكم ما زادوكم الا خبالا ولاوضعوا خلالكم يبغونكم الفتنة وفيكم سماعون لهم والله عليم بالظالمين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

(التوبة /47-48).
لكم خالص ودي واحترامي

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*{يا ايهّا الذّين آمنوا ان جاءكُم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتُصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين}.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحجرات  الآية (6)*

*واذا جاءك الذين يؤمنون باياتنا فقل سلام عليكم كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة انه من عمل منكم سوءا بجهالة ثم تاب من بعده واصلح فانه غفور رحيم*

----------


## صالح 48

الأنعام الآية 54
{ودّوا لو تدهن فيدهنون}

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  القلم   الآية ((9))*


*واذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سورة البقرة الاية((127))







*وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ بَابٍ** ** *سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الرعد  ألآيات  ((23))+((24))*


*الا من تاب وامن وعمل صالحا فاولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سورة مريم(اية 60)



 إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَّهُ الدِّينَ (؟؟)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الزمر  الآية  ((2))* 

*واذكر في الكتاب موسى انه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*سورة مريم ((الاية51))*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*(فكلاً أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصباً ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض ومنهم من أغرقنا)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*العنكبوت  الآية  ((40))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*الشعراء((الاية 11))*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

( ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأسراء  الآية   ((3))*

*قالوا ما اخلفنا موعدك بملكنا ولكنا حملنا اوزارا من زينة القوم فقذفناها فكذلك القى السامري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة طه  الايه 87  الجزء السادس عشر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( ومانرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا اياتي وما أنذروا هزواً)*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سورة الكهف الآية( 56)

----------


## أسير الحرمان

{وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل أفئن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا وسيجزي الله الشاكرين}"

----------


## ابو طارق

*آل عمران* 

*ألآية  ((144))*

*محمد رسول الله والذين معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من اثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة ومثلهم في الانجيل كزرع اخرج شطاه فازره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة

سورة الفتح الآية( 29 )

" لا أكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد أستمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا أنفصام لها والله سميع عليم "

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  البقرة  الآية    ((256))* 

*التي  تلي  آية  الكرسي* 



*ومن يسلم وجهه الى الله وهو محسن فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى والى الله عاقبة الامور*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سورة لقمان ((اية22))




﴿فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما﴾.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الآية  النساء  ((65))*


*فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في انفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما* 


*%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%*


*قال ذلك بيني وبينك ايما الاجلين قضيت فلا عدوان علي والله على ما نقول وكيل*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سورة القصص ((اية28))

----------


## جررريح الررروح

فَسِيحُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللّهِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ مُخْزِي الْكَافِرِينَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة التوبة  الآية ((2))*




*واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فانجيناكم واغرقنا ال فرعون وانتم تنظرون*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سورة البقرة اية(50)


 وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القمر* 


*في اربع  آيات* 


*((17))    ((22))    ((32))   ((40))*

*السؤال*

*واذ واعدنا موسى اربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم ظالمون*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة البقرة 
اية 51

----------


## ابو طارق

*ك1دي* 


*وين سؤالك  ابنتي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

(وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا )
ماهي السورة ورقم والاية؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة مريم 

اية 33

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى ( تنزيلا ممن خلق الارض والسموات العلى ),,

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  ((طه))* 

*الآية  ((4))*



*فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا*

----------


## عاملي

سورة  البقرة   الاية   200

----------


## كـــ1دي

مع اخوي عاملي 
سورة البقرة اية 200

----------


## كـــ1دي

قوله تعالى *:* *{* *اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم ثم تول عنهم فانظر ماذا يرجعون قالت يأيها الملأ إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *}*

*ماهي السورة ورقم الايه؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  النمل * 

*الآية ((28))*

*اولئك الذين انعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية ادم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن ذرية ابراهيم واسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا اذا تتلى عليهم ايات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة مريم 
اية 58

----------


## كـــ1دي

قال تعالى(إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا )
ماهي السورة ورقم الاية؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  الكهف  الآية (10)  



اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة آل عمران 
ايه 45

(وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القصص ايه رقم (9)..الجزء العشرين*
*قال تعالى ( لا فيها غول ولاهم عنها ينزفون )؟*

----------


## جنة الحسين

سورة الصافات - سورة   37  -  آية  47 الجزء الثالث و العشرون
للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والاقربون وللنساء نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والاقربون مما قل منه او كثر نصيبا مفروضا

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  النساء  الآية  (7)*

*وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الارض يتبوا منها حيث يشاء نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء ولا نضيع اجر المحسنين*

*السورة  والآية*

----------


## صالح 48

سورة يوسف الآية 56
#
و لا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ‏فاطر الآية 43‏ الجزء 22*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (((انما اموالكم واولداكم فتنه والله عنده اجر عظيم))*

----------


## صالح 48

التغابن 15

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني* 

*Real Islam*

*وين سؤالك *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( الله يعلم ماتحمل كل انثى وماتغيض الارحـام وماتزداد وكل شي عنده بمقدار )*
*صدق الله العظيم ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  الرعد  الآية ((8)) 


هو الذي يصوركم في الارحام كيف يشاء لا اله الا هو العزيز الحكيم

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة آل عمران ايةرقم 6


اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لَّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ 
؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  النور  الآية ((35))


*وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فاتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 23 من سورة البقرة الجزء الاول ...*
*قال تعالى (تنزيل الكتاب لاريب فيه من رب العالمين )..*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة السجدة اية رقم 2 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَنفَالِ قُلِ الأَنفَالُ لِلّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَصْلِحُواْ ذَاتَ بِيْنِكُمْ وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الانفال* 

*الآية   (1)*




*ان قارون كان من قوم موسى فبغى عليهم واتيناه من الكنوز ما ان مفاتحه لتنوا بالعصبة اولي القوة اذ قال له قومه لا تفرح ان الله لا يحب الفرحين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القصص: 76...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( يا أيها الذين ءامنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين)*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سورة التوبة :آيه (119)

----------


## ابو طارق

والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا ايديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائده ايه 38 الجزء السادس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (من شر الوسواس الخناس )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الناس   الآية  ((4))*

*الجزء  الثلاثون*  


*فوسوس اليه الشيطان قال يا ادم هل ادلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سورة طه آيه 120
إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمْ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ *وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ*)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائده ايه 55 الجزء السادس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّه رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ* )..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

سورة النور آيه 20


(واذ قتلتم نفسا فاداراتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة البقرة  الآية ((72))* 

*اولئك يؤتون اجرهم مرتين بما صبروا ويدرؤون بالحسنة السيئة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القصص 54 ...
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( واخرجت الارض اثقالها)..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

سورةالزلزلة آيه2
 
(بديع السماوات والارض واذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة البقرة  الآية  ((117))*


*ثم قفينا على اثارهم برسلنا وقفينا بعيسى ابن مريم واتيناه الانجيل وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه رافة ورحمة ورهبانية ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم الا ابتغاء رضوان الله فما رعوها حق رعايتها فاتينا الذين امنوا منهم اجرهم وكثير منهم فاسقون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحديد ايه* *27* 
*قال تعالى (وقال الذي ءامن يا قوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد ) ..*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة غافر اية 38

(أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرُوُاْ الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَت تِّجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقره ايه 16* 

*قال تعالى (**وَأَقِيمُوا الْوَزْنَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا تُخْسِرُوا الْمِيزَانَ )*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

سورة الرحمن
 آيه (9)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( واذا الوحوش حشرت)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة التكوير ايه 5 ..*
*ليش ماجاوبتي بسيط الحل ..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

(ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكنا ويتما وأسيرا)

----------


## فرح

سورة الانسان ايه(8)
قال تعالى(( قالت يويلتي ءألدوانا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخاَ إن هذا لشيء عجيب ))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 72..*
*قال تعالى (ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين )*

----------


## احلى ليل

سورة السجدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل وما ادري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم ان اتبع الا ما يوحى الي وما انا الا نذير مبين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاحقاف ايه 9*
*قال تعالى (والسماء ذات البروج )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  البروج الآية ((1))*

*قال تعالى في كتابه الكريم*  

والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح ان يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وان يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم 

صدق الله العلي العظيم 

ابو طارق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النور ايه 60*

*قال تعالى ( والناشطات نشطا )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ها ماعرفتوا الاجاابه..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النازعات  ألآية  ((2))* 

لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما اتوا ويحبون ان يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة من العذاب ولهم عذاب اليم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 188*
*قال تعالى (انا جعلنا ماعلى الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا)*

----------


## احلى ليل

سورة الكهف اية 7

قال تعالى : ‏‏{‏فلعلك بـاخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا‏}

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الكهف  الآية  ((6))*



*واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الارض مفسدين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقره ايه 60*
*قال تعالى (وقال الله لاتتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإيى فارهبون)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النحل  الآية     ((51))*


*يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقره ايه 40*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى )*

----------


## sh0osh0o

في الجزء السادس عشر 


ان ترنٍ

----------


## sh0osh0o

*عذراً على الخطأ 


( أن ترن انا اقل منك مالاً و ولدا فعسى ربي ان يؤتين خيراً من جنتك )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مشتركة  بين الآية   ((39)) والآية  ((40)) من سورة  الكهف* 



*وقال اركبوا فيها بسم الله مجراها ومرساها ان ربي لغفور رحيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 41*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( لئن لم ينته لنسفعن بالناصية )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*في الجزء الثلاثون*

*سورة العلق آية 15*

*قال تعالى( فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها )*

----------


## ابو طارق

* سورة الشمس   الآية ((14))*



*ولقد جاءت رسلنا ابراهيم بالبشرى قالوا سلاما قال سلام فما لبث ان جاء بعجل حنيذ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 69*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَيَزِيدَهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النور  الآية  (38)*



*وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 63 سورة الفرقان*
*قال تعالى (*وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الواقعة  ألآية  ((47))*



*فقال اني احببت حب الخير عن ذكر ربي حتى توارت بالحجاب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ص ايه 32*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَهُم مَّقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحج   الآية  ((21))*


*ونادى نوح ربه فقال رب ان ابني من اهلي وان وعدك الحق وانت احكم الحاكمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 45 سورة هود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللّهِ وَمَن يُطِعِ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ* )

----------


## ابو طارق

*النساء   الآية ((13))* 

*احل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن علم الله انكم كنتم تختانون انفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الابيض من الخيط الاسود من الفجر ثم اتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تباشروهن وانتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله اياته للناس لعلهم يتقون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 187 سورة البقرة ..*
*قال تعالى (وَأَمَّا الْقَاسِطُونَ فَكَانُوا لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَبًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الجن الآية  ((15))*

*فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فاولئك هم** العادون* 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يرجى الانتباه للسؤال جيدا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 7 سورة المؤمنون*

* سورة المعارج ايه 31 (فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاء ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ )*

*اتمنى اكون وفقت في الاجاابه ..*
*بانتظار التصحيح ...*

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم  الجواب صحيح وانتباهك  صحيح ايضا 

تشكري ابنتي  

شذى الزهراء 

ولك  مني   تقييم 

ابو طارق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**فَأَمَّا* *الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ** )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الضحى    الآية ((9))*

*او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 19*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ كَانَ خَيْرًا مَّا سَبَقُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ* )

----------


## ابو طارق

الاحقاف    آية   ((11))

 
 نور السماوات والارض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء ويضرب الله الامثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النور 35*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**قَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ لَوْلَا تُسَبِّحُونَ* )

----------


## fatemah

> *قال تعالى (**قَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ لَوْلَا تُسَبِّحُونَ* )



 سورة القلم ايه 28

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن ذلك على الله يسير )

شكرا شذاوي ع المسابقة الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحديد  ألآية  ((22))*



*قال ما منعك الا تسجد اذ امرتك قال انا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين*

----------


## fatemah

> *قال ما منعك الا تسجد اذ امرتك قال انا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين*



* سورة الاعراف  (12)*

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى {الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا }

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكهف   الآية ((1))*
 

*قل يا اهل الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من امن تبغونها عوجا وانتم شهداء وما الله بغافل عما تعملون*

----------


## fatemah

> *قل يا اهل الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من امن تبغونها عوجا وانتم شهداء وما الله بغافل عما تعملون*



*سورة ال عمران*
*ايهـ 99*

----------


## fatemah

*قال تعالى* 
*(وما ذرأكم في الأرض مختلفا ألوانه إن في ذلك لأية لقوم يذكرون )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 13 سورة النحل ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (أَفَلَا يَعْلَمُ إِذَا بُعْثِرَ مَا فِي الْقُبُورِ )

----------


## fatemah

سورة العاديات 
(9 )

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الغاشية  الآية ((17))* 



*فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*

----------


## fatemah

> *فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*



سورة البقرة (24)

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (آلـــر كتـــاب أنزلنــاه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بـإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة إبراهيم ايه 1*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(إَنَّ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا وَرَضُواْ بِالْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاطْمَأَنُّواْ بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ* *آيَاتِنَا* *غَافِلُونَ** )*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

سورة يونس (7)

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

(( والقى في الأرض رواسي ان تميد بكم وانهُرا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون ))

؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النحل ايه 15*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ )*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

التوبة 6

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

"ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون"

----------


## ابو طارق

*الانعام الآية  ((9))*

*فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 24*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ )*

----------


## fatemah

> *قال تعالى (**وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ )*



 
سورة الشورى
اية (16)

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى ( فأوحينا إلى موسى أن أضرب بعصاك فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الشعراء ايه 63*
*قال تعالى (أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا لَكِنِ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ )*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

سورة النور في الجزء الثامن عشر 0
في اي جزء توجد سورة النساء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*تبتدئ  سورة النساء   بالجزء  الرابع* 

*وببداية الآية ((24))  تدخل الجزء الخامس* 

*اي  مشتركة بجزئين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوَءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً*

----------


## fatemah

> *إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوَءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً*



سورة النساء 
ايه (17)

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (وءاخرون مرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وءاخرون مرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم )
سورة التوبة ايه 106

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَتَجَرَّعُهُ وَلاَ يَكَادُ يُسِيغُهُ وَيَأْتِيهِ الْمَوْتُ مِن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمَيِّتٍ وَمِن وَرَآئِهِ عَذَابٌ غَلِيظٌ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  ابراهيم الآية(17)*

----------


## ابو طارق

* فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَن تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَن تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ*
*سورة النور ايه 36*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(**وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْؤُولاً )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الأسراء الآية (34)*


*فرجع موسى الى قومه غضبان اسفا قال يا قوم الم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا افطال عليكم العهد ام اردتم ان يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم فاخلفتم موعدي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرجع موسى الى قومه غضبان اسفا قال يا قوم الم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا افطال عليكم العهد ام اردتم ان يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم فاخلفتم موعدي* 

*سورة طه ايه 86*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*سورة الانشقاق*
*آية (16)*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى : ( وجعلنا النهار معاشا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النبأ  الآية (11)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اولم ير الذين كفروا ان السماوات والارض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي افلا يؤمنون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اولم ير الذين كفروا ان السماوات والارض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي افلا يؤمنون*




*سورة الانبياء ايه 30*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالُوا لَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلَا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلَا سُوَاعًا وَلَا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة نوح الآية (23)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين امنوا فان حزب الله هم الغالبون*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فى سورة المائدة اية 56

----------


## sh0osh0o

*(قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوماً ضالين )

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المؤمنون  الآية  (106)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة الى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاسراء ايه 29*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ثُمَّ كَانَ عَاقِبَةَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاؤُوا السُّوأَى أَن كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا بِهَا يَسْتَهْزِؤُون )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الروم الآية (10)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وبدا لهم سيئات ما عملوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزؤون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 48 سورة الزمر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (مِن وَرَائِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُم مَّا كَسَبُوا شَيْئًا وَلَا مَا اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ )*

----------


## fatemah

> *قال تعالى (مِن وَرَائِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُم مَّا كَسَبُوا شَيْئًا وَلَا مَا اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ )*



 
سور الجاثية 
(10)

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى { أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء قل أولو كانوا لا يملكون شيئا ولا يعقلون }

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الزمر الآية (39)*
 


*ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين*
*ايه 8 سورة البقرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال تعالى (قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ )*

*سورة ياسين :: الآية (16)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانا منا المسلمون ومنا القاسطون فمن اسلم فاولئك تحروا رشدا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الجن ايه 14*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَطَعَامًا ذَا غُصَّةٍ وَعَذَابًا أَلِيمًا )*

----------


## fatemah

> *قال تعالى (وَطَعَامًا ذَا غُصَّةٍ وَعَذَابًا أَلِيمًا )*



 سورة المزمل ايه (13)

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (قتل أصحاب الأخدود )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة البروج* 

*الآية (4)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين* 
*سورة البقرة ايه 47*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (* *أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ نَصِيبًا مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَهُم* *مُّعْرِضُونَ**)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وين الاجااابه ؟؟*
*بزعل في النهاية منكم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*يوووووووووووووووو*
*كل شي ولا زعل شذاوي*
*جيتك وجبت معي الحل* 
*سورة آل عمران آيه ( 23 )*
*وإن شاء الله صح ..*

*والايه الجديدة هي ،،*
*( قالت اني اعوذُ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا )*

----------


## fatemah

> *يوووووووووووووووو*
> 
> *كل شي ولا زعل شذاوي*
> *جيتك وجبت معي الحل* 
> *سورة آل عمران آيه ( 23 )*
> *وإن شاء الله صح ..* 
> *والايه الجديدة هي ،،*
> 
> *( قالت اني اعوذُ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا )*



سورة مريم ايه( 18)
..}{..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى ( وبر بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا )

----------


## همس الصمت

> قال تعالى ( وبر بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا )



 
*سورة مريم آيه ( 14 )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى :*
*(( ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة ))*

----------


## fatemah

> *قال تعالى :*
> 
> 
> *(( ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة ))*



سورة القيامة ايه (2)
..}{..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

قال تعالى (سنقرئك فلا تنسى )

----------


## همس الصمت

> قال تعالى (سنقرئك فلا تنسى )



*سورة الاعلى آيه (6)*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى (( لايسمن ولايغني من جوع ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *قال تعالى (( لايسمن ولايغني من جوع ))*



*سورة الغااشيه ايه 7*

*تسلمي همووس ع التوااصل الحلو*
*ربي مايحرمني منج ..*
*فطوم مشكوره عالتواااجد الطيب* 
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاء بَعْدَ ضَرَّاء مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ )*

----------


## همس الصمت

[quote=شذى الزهراء;731328]*قال تعالى (وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاء بَعْدَ ضَرَّاء مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ )*[/quote



*سورة هود آيه* 
*(10 )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى :*
*( الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا )*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*قال تعالى :*


*( الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا )*

*سورة الكـــهف / آيـــ (1) ــــة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قلنا لاتخف إنك انت الاعلى )*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *قال تعالى (قلنا لاتخف إنك انت الاعلى )*



 
*سورة طه*
*آية ( 68 )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى :*
*( وهزي إليكِ بجذع النخلة تساقط عليكِ رطباً جنيا )*
*صدق الله العظيم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة مريم ايه 25*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا عَجِّل لَّنَا قِطَّنَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ )*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *قال تعالى (وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا عَجِّل لَّنَا قِطَّنَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ )*



 
*سورة ص*
*آيه ( 16 )*

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعـــــــالى :*
*(( لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تُدرك القمرَ ولا الليلُ سابقُ النهارِ وكلٌ في فلكٍ يسبحون ))*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هدة الاية الكريمة فى سورة يس
الاية رقم40

----------


## مريم المقدسة

قال تعالى][خد العفووامربالعرف واعرض عن الجاهلين]    
صدق اللة العلى العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاعراف ايه 199*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الْآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ وَمَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِن نَّصِيبٍ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الشورى  الآية  ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفة قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم ما لا تعلمون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 30*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَإِن لَّمْ تَجِدُوا فِيهَا أَحَدًا فَلا تَدْخُلُوهَا حَتَّى يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ وَإِن قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ )*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

سورة النور 

آية رقم 28

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

قال

----------


## ابو طارق

*بما ان العزيز  شبكة الناصرة لم يضع سؤال* 

*ساضع انا السؤال*  

*هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بما ان العزيز شبكة الناصرة لم يضع سؤال* 
> 
> *ساضع انا السؤال*  
> 
> 
> *هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون*



 
سورة الحشر 
آية رقم 23






(وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ)

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

سورة الحاقه آية 50

(انما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا)

----------


## looovely

الأحزاب (33)
( ومآ أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوهآ إنا بما ارسلتم به كافرون) 
                                 موفقين

----------


## همس الصمت

> الأحزاب (33)
> ( ومآ أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوهآ إنا بما ارسلتم به كافرون) 
> موفقين



 
سورة سبأ 
آيه  ( 34 )

----------


## همس الصمت

*قال تعالى :*
*( سلامٌ على موسى وهارون )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة طه ايه 120*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَلَن يُؤَخِّرَ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهَا وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المنافقون    الآية* 

*((  11* *))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذ تصعدون ولا تلوون على احد والرسول يدعوكم في اخراكم فاثابكم غما بغم لكيلا تحزنوا على ما فاتكم ولا ما اصابكم والله** خبير بما تعملون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران 153*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(قُلْ مَا كُنتُ بِدْعًا مِّنْ الرُّسُلِ وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلَا بِكُمْ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ )*

----------


## looovely

الأحقاف (9) 
      قال تعالى(وقال موسى ياقوم إن كنتم ءامنتم بالله فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم  مسلمين) 
                                   بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يونس ايه 84*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يُنَادُونَهُمْ أَلَمْ نَكُن مَّعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْأَمَانِيُّ حَتَّى جَاء أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُم بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ )*

----------


## المتحير

مشكووورة على المسابقة 

تقع في الحادي عشر

سورة محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني المتحير* 

*قواعد المسابقة * 

*الحل ووضع سؤال* 

*انا ساضع  سؤال هذه المرة مكانك*  

*يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون*

----------


## looovely

21 البقرة
( إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مشكووورة على المسابقة 
> 
> تقع في الحادي عشر
> 
> سورة محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*اجابتك خاطئة اخوي المتحير*
*الايه في سورة الحديد*
*ركز اكثر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحجر ايه 42*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ )*



 

المؤمنون23


 {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُم مُّهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحديد الآية (26)*

*ولقد ارسلنا نوحا وابراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة والكتاب فمنهم مهتد وكثير منهم فاسقون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
إجابة صحيحة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين*



 
البقرة250

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{طس تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ وَكِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ}

----------


## looovely

النمل (1) 
(إذ قالت أمرأت عمران  ربي اني نذرت لك مافي بطني محرراً فتقبل مني انك انت السميع العليم)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 35*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَوَمَن يُنَشَّأُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ )*

----------


## looovely

الزخرف(17)
               ( يخافون ربهم من فوقهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

النحل50

----------


## إبتسام السهم

( قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَوَلَّوا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُم مَّا حُمِّلْتُمْ وَإِن تُطِيعُوهُ تَهْتَدُوا وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ)

----------


## looovely

النور(54)
( إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائدة ايه 118*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ذِي قُوَّةٍ عِندَ ذِي الْعَرْشِ مَكِينٍ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة التكوير   الآية ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون*

----------


## looovely

الحشر(23)
( وقول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها اذى والله غني حليم)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 263*
*قال تعالى (قُلْ إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ )**
*

----------


## looovely

الزمر(13)
 (وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن اناثاً اشهدوا خلقهم ستكتب شهادتهم
 ويسئلون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الزخرف اية 19*

*قال تعالى (أَفَلَا يَعْلَمُ إِذَا بُعْثِرَ مَا فِي الْقُبُورِ )**
*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاية الشريفة من سورة العاديات اية رقم 9

----------


## looovely

فلتسمح لي الأخت مريم المقدسة بوضع الأية بدلاً عنها
 (قالوا تالله لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض وما كنا سارقين)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يوسف ايه 73*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَاْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ )*

----------


## looovely

الأعراف (12)
*(ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التى جعل الله لكم قياما و ارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* سورة النساء ايه 5*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا وَتَسْتَخْرِجُواْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ )*

----------


## looovely

النحل(14)

(ان الله لايخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء)

----------


## ابو طارق

ان الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء 


سورة آل عمران  الآية  ((5))

----------


## ابو طارق

*فقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هدة الاية الكريمة فى سورة الانعام اية رقم 45

----------


## مريم المقدسة

قال تعالى فاءن تولوا فقل حسبى اللة لا الةالاهوعليةتوكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة التوبة ايه 129*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى :(وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَّعْدُودَةٍ لَّيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ أَلاَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ )*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاية الكريمة فى سورة هود اية 8

----------


## مريم المقدسة

قال تعالى [وكائن من دابة لا تحمل رزقها اللة يرزقها واياكم وهو السميع العليم]

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* (وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها، الله يرزقها وإياكم .. وهو السميع العليم )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سورة (العنكبوت: اية 60).

----------


## ابو طارق

*العنكبوت       الآية (60)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا ضربتم في سبيل الله فتبينوا ولا تقولوا لمن القى اليكم السلام لست مؤمنا تبتغون عرض الحياة الدنيا فعند الله مغانم كثيرة كذلك كنتم من قبل فمن الله عليكم فتبينوا ان الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سوره النساء


ايه94

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا تَشَاؤُونَ إِلَّا أَن يَشَاء اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ )*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الأيه30 من سوره الانسان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

(هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ

----------


## looovely

الحشر (23)
               (  يا أيها الذين ءآمنو لم تقولوا ما لاتفعلون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختي الامل الوردي اجابه صحيحه و موفقه لكن توجد هذ الايه*
* في سورة اخرى*
*سورة التكوير ايه 29 ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الصف ايه 2**اتمنى التصحيح للتأكد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَيُعَذِّبُهُ اللَّهُ الْعَذَابَ الْأَكْبَرَ )*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سوره الغاشيه

ايه 23

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِالسَّاعَةِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِمَن كَذَّبَ بِالسَّاعَةِ سَعِيرًا )*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاية الكريمة فى سورةالفرقان اية 11
قال تعالى[امن يجيب المضطرادا دعاة ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الارض اءلة مع اللةقليلا ما تدكرون]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

النمل 52 

قال تعالى ( {بَلِ اللّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ })

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ال عمران اية150
قال تعالى[يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والامر يومئد للة]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفطار ايه 19*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يُقَلِّبُ اللَّهُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِّأُوْلِي الْأَبْصَارِ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النور  الآية    ((44))*

*يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور باذنه ويهديهم الى صراط مستقيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائده ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَابًا طَهُورًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الانسان ((الآية 21))**عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر واستبرق وحلوا اساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وين الاجابه ؟ افا بس بزعل ..*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هدة الايةفى سورة الحج اية 17
قال تعالى[قل ان ربى يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عبادة ويقدر لة وما انفقتم من شى فهويخلفة وهو خير الرازقين]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة سبـأ ايه 39*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ )*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاية الكريمة فى سورة المجادلة اية21
قال تعالى[ولقد جعلنا فى السماء بروجا وزينها للناظرين]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحجر ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ النَّشْأَةَ الْأُولَى فَلَوْلَا تَذكَّرُونَ )*

----------


## khozam

سورة الواقعة

الجزء 27

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقُل رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ )*

----------


## looovely

المؤمنون(29)

‏‏‏{سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وانا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون‏}

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 13 سورة الزخرف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَن نَّدْعُوَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلَهًا لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا شَطَطًا )*

----------


## looovely

سورة الكهف(14)

‏‏‏{‏بسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربي لغفور رحيم‏}‏

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 41*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرًا مِّنَّا وَاحِدًا نَّتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلَالٍ وَسُعُرٍ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرًا مِّنَّا وَاحِدًا نَّتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلَالٍ وَسُعُرٍ )*



 
القمر24

----------


## إبتسام السهم

قال تعالى:-( إِن نَّشَأْ نُنَزِّلْ عَلَيْهِم مِّن السَّمَاء آيَةً فَظَلَّتْ أَعْنَاقُهُمْ لَهَا خَاضِعِينَ)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الشعراء** - سورة 26 - آية 4*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قال تعالى** : ( * *ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين  )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى** : (* *ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين )*



 
البقرة64
 :rolleyes:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

قال تعالى :-
(قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*المجادلة  الآية  ((1))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولقد اتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقران العظيم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ولقد اتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقران العظيم*



 

الحجر87 :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَوَلَّوْا قَوْماً غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ قَدْ يَئِسُوا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْقُبُورِ)

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَوَلَّوْا قَوْماً غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ قَدْ يَئِسُوا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْقُبُورِ)





سورة الممتحنة 
آية 13

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

( وَمَا كُنتَ تَرْجُو أَن يُلْقَى إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابُ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ ظَهِيرًا لِّلْكَافِرِينَِ )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ( وَمَا كُنتَ تَرْجُو أَن يُلْقَى إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابُ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ ظَهِيرًا لِّلْكَافِرِينَِ )



 
 القصص86 :noworry:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ }

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> {فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ }






البقرة 
آية 79

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

( أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاء إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ فَنُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعًا تَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ أَنْعَامُهُمْ وَأَنفُسُهُمْ أَفَلَا يُبْصِرُونَِ )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ( أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاء إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ فَنُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعًا تَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ أَنْعَامُهُمْ وَأَنفُسُهُمْ أَفَلَا يُبْصِرُونَِ )



 
السجدة 27 :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُم مِّن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلاَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنتُم مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 64 من سورة البقرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنبَغِي لَنَا أَن نَّتَّخِذَ مِن دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَكِن مَّتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءهُمْ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة الفرقان اية 18*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الم يعلموا انه من يحادد الله ورسوله فان له نار جهنم خالدا فيها ذلك الخزي** العظيم*

----------


## khozam

التوبة ـ 63 
تحياتي والدي ابا طارق

----------


## khozam

قال تعالى:
(إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون ) 
بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 10 سورة الحجرات...**بالتوفيق للجميع...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (بَلْ قَالُواْ أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلاَمٍ بَلِ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الأَوَّلُونَ )*

*موفقين يااارب*

----------


## khozam

سورة الانبياء 
آية (5)

----------


## khozam

قال تعالى:

(قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُم مَّلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ )

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  السجدة  الآية  ((11))*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*{ وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *{ وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا }*



الآيه كاملة 
 {عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَاباً طَهُوراً }
الإنسان21

----------


## إبتسام السهم

(تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* سورة الفرقان ايه 1*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِن كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَن رَّبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القصص*

*الآية ((10))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وهو الذي انشا لكم السمع والابصار والافئدة قليلا ما تشكرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المؤمنون ايه78*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* قال تعالى (ضَرَبَ لَكُم مَّثَلا مِنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ هَل لَّكُم مِّن مَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن شُرَكَاء فِي مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ فَأَنتُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاء تَخَافُونَهُمْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الروم** - سورة 30 - آية 28*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى* *(أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُّنِيرٍ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين الاجـابه؟؟*

----------


## looovely

سورة لقمان (آية)20
 (وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَأَرَيْنَاكَهُمْ فَلَعَرَفْتَهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَلَتَعْرِفَنَّهُمْ فِي لَحْنِ الْقَوْلِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَكُم)ْ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سورة محمد** - سورة 47 - آية 30*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ..(قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ اللَّهُ يُنشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة العنكبوت الايه 20*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*( قل أرئيتم ان أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين )*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *( قل أرئيتم ان أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين )*



 
الملك آية(30)

----------


## looovely

*         (وَاتَّقُواْ* *يَوْماً* *تُرْجَعُونَ* *فِيهِ* *إِلَى* *اللّهِ* *ثُمَّ* *تُوَفَّى* *كُلُّ* *نَفْسٍ* *مَّا**كَسَبَتْ**وَهُمْ* *لاَ**يُظْلَمُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البقرة * 

*الآية   (281)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وما كان لنبي ان يغل ومن يغلل يات بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة آل عمران** - سورة 3 - آية 161*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُواْ بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُواْ بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ*



 
*سورة البقرة الايــة - (170)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَعُرِضُوا عَلَى رَبِّكَ صَفًّا لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ بَلْ زَعَمْتُمْ أَلَّن نَّجْعَلَ لَكُم مَّوْعِدًا )*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هذة الاية الشريفة فى سورة الكهف اية 48
قال تعالى[يأيها الذينءامنوااصبرواوصابرواورابطواواتقوااللة لعلكم تفلحون]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 200*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَدْ أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ ذِكْرًا )*

----------


## looovely

> *قال تعالى (أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَدْ أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ ذِكْرًا )*



        سورة الطلاق,,آية(10)

----------


## looovely

(يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُم بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحج  الآية  (2)*

*فتلقى ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 37*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ )*

----------


## looovely

> *قال تعالى (مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ )*



 مريم(35)

----------


## looovely

_(إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَشَاقُّوا الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ_ 
_ لَهُمُ الهُدَى لَن يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيُحْبِطُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ )_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة محمد ايه 32*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (وَالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ )*



 
 
الزخرف 12

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَيَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُواْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَن يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَارْتَقِبُواْ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ رَقِيبٌ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> {وَيَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُواْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَن يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَارْتَقِبُواْ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ رَقِيبٌ }



*ايه 93 سورة هود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ )*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> *قال تعالى (وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ )*



سورة الروم اية 21

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَاماً فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً }

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

سورة الكهف اية ــــ74ـــ

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون*



 

الحشر 23

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ }

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> {وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ }



سورة البقر ايه   30

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلَالُهَا وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا تَذْلِيلًا )*

*ارجو منكم اعزائي بعد الاجابه وضع ايه مباركه..*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

لاية الكريمة من سورة الانسان اية 14
قال تعالى[وهو الذى مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذاملح اجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرامحجورا]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الفرقــان*
*ايه 53*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ )*

----------


## khozam

سورة العلق

آيه (3)

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ) 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانبياء ايه 33*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *قال تعالى (وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ )*




*هذه الايه تقع في* 
*سورة الدخان ايه 24*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

قال تعالى[الحمدللة الذى خلق السموات والارض وجعل 
الظلمات والنورثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> قال تعالى[الحمدللة الذى خلق السموات والارض وجعل 
> الظلمات والنورثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون]



 
*سورة الانعام ايه 1*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ )*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سوره المعارج آيه رقم 42

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُم مِّنْهُم مَّوَدَّةً وَاللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ )*

----------


## همس الحبيب

> *قال تعالى (عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُم مِّنْهُم مَّوَدَّةً وَاللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ )*



سورة الممتحنه آيه (7)

----------


## همس الحبيب

(أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَ اَلْسَمَوَاتِ وَ الأَرْضِ بِالْحَقِّ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ)

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سوره إبــــــــــراهيم آيه رقم 19

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

قال الله تعالى ( ألـــــــــــم ترى كيف ضرب الله مثلاً كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلـــــــها ثابت وفرعها فــــــــــي السمــــــــــــــــاء )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة إبراهيم ايه 24*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا )*

----------


## ward roza <3

اهلا اختي شذى الزهراء 

في الجزء الثامن عشر

في اين تقع سورة الشعراء؟

----------


## looovely

> *قال تعالى (وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا )*



  *أخي حب آل محمد المطلوب السورة* 
*               ورقم الآية* 
*              الفرقان/آية 27*

----------


## looovely

> اهلا اختي شذى الزهراء 
> 
> في الجزء الثامن عشر
> 
> في اين تقع سورة الشعراء؟



 * وهذ إجابتك*
 *في الجزء 19*

----------


## looovely

_(وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ )_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> _(وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ )_






التوبة 6

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاء اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ إِن تُرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالاً وَوَلَداً }

----------


## looovely

> {وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاء اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ إِن تُرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالاً وَوَلَداً }



  *سورة الكهف/آية39*

----------


## looovely

*(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ * 
*لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحجرات ايه 13*

*اهلا بالمشاااركين وشاكره توااصلكم**تحيااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَدْ أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ ذِكْرًا )*

----------


## looovely

> *قال تعالى (أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَدْ أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ ذِكْرًا )*



  *الطلاق/آية 10*

----------


## looovely

*هلا فيك شذاوي,,*
* (وَمِن قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّيُنذِرَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ)*

----------


## محب البحاري

مشكور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاحقاف ايه 12*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وين الاجااابه ؟*
*افاا عليكم هذا ذكر الله...*
*بزعل منكم خـلاص..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة العنكبوت ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لِيُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَيُبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وين تفاعلكم واجاباتكم؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وي وي !  شذاوي العذر والسموحه والله عاد مستحيه وخجلانه لإهمالي بالمشاركه بالموضوع اللي اعتبره من أجمل وأثمن مواضيع منتدى المسابقات لكن وعد خلاص اكثف نشاطي هنا*

*ويلا بالرد الجاي بجاوب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الأنفال** - سورة 8 - آية 8*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُواْ بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاَتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النساء      سورة ((4))  الآية   (83)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*قل اني على بينة من ربي وكذبتم به ما عندي ما تستعجلون به ان الحكم الا لله يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الأنعام** - سورة 6 - آية 57*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُبْطِلُواْ صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاء النَّاسِ وَلاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لاَّ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِّمَّا كَسَبُواْ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة . ايه 264*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَفَرَّقُونَ )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الروم** - سورة 30 - آية 14*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*( وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  مريم    الآية ((25))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون فيها انهار من ماء غير اسن وانهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه وانهار من خمر لذة للشاربين وانهار من عسل مصفى ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات ومغفرة من ربهم كمن هو خالد في النار وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع امعاءهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة محمد ايه 15*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة القصص** - سورة 28 - آية 7*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*( الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنفِقِينَ وَالْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 17*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (نَحْنُ قَدَّرْنَا بَيْنَكُمُ الْمَوْتَ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَسْبُوقِينَ )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الواقعة** - سورة 56 - آية 60*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  البقرة   رقم (2)  الآية  ((134))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وما كان لنبي ان يغل ومن يغلل يات بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *وما كان لنبي ان يغل ومن يغلل يات بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون*



*سورة ال عمران ايه 161*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَقْرَؤُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلاً )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الإسراء** - سورة 17 - آية 71*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

( فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  القصص  الآية ((30))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وناديناه من جانب الطور الايمن وقربناه نجيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايه 52 سورة مريم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَمْ لَهُم مُّلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَلْيَرْتَقُوا فِي الْأَسْبَابِ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  ((38))  .ص.   الآية((10))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وقال فرعون يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي ابلغ الاسباب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة غافر ايه 36*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة نوح** - سورة 71 - آية 27*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم لانفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة التوبة 
اية 35

----------


## ابو طارق

*فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 24*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة الملك ايه 12

----------


## ابو طارق

*يسالونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام واخراج اهله منه اكبر عند الله والفتنة اكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم ان استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فاولئك حبطت اعمالهم في الدنيا والاخرة واولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون* 



*ابنتي   عفاف  الهدى* 

*بعد  الجواب   لازم  سؤال*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

سورة البقرة 
آيه 217

 
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشِفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ{ } قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُواْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ{ }

----------


## صدى الهمس

سورة يونس 57 - 58

أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تُتْرَكُواْ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلاَ رَسُولِهِ وَلاَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  التوبة ((9)) الآية  ((16))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم والله غفور رحيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران  ايه 31*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَـئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا )*

----------


## قمر دنياي

سورة النساء

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> سورة النساء
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي * 

*قمر دنياي* 

*يجب ان  تضعي  اسم السورة   ورقم الآية    ووضع سؤال* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ابنتي*  
> *قمر دنياي*  
> *يجب ان تضعي اسم السورة ورقم الآية ووضع سؤال*  
> *ابو طارق*



 
سورة النساء
آيه رقم 18

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون*



 
سورة البقره 
آيه رقم 13

----------


## قمر دنياي

إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحفظون 

الآيه :

رقم الايه :

----------


## حكايا الشموع

سورة الحجر ايه رقم 9 

الايه الكريمه ..

{لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يونس ايه 64*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا )**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *قال تعالى(فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا )*



 

*الأنشقاق    الآية  ((11))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الفرقان ايه 14*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَيَعِدُكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا مِتُّمْ وَكُنتُمْ تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَنَّكُم مُّخْرَجُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  المؤمنون   الآية  ((35))*

----------


## ابو طارق

لقد نصركم الله في مواطن كثيرة ويوم حنين اذ اعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الارض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في سورة التوبة ايه 25

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( وقال الملك ائتوني به استخلصه لنفسي فلما كلمه قال إنك اليوم لدينا مكين أمين )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يوسف ايه 54*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنْ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ )*

----------


## النور الالهي

سورة يس آيه 31

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثمانية ازواج من الضان اثنين ومن المعز اثنين قل الذكرين حرم ام الانثيين اما اشتملت عليه ارحام الانثيين نبؤوني بعلم ان كنتم صادقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام ايه 143*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعَالِ )**
*

----------


## النور الالهي

سورة الرعد اية 9

----------


## looovely

*(وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *(وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ)*



 
*سورة  الحجر الآية  ((28))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*والذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله والذين اووا ونصروا اولئك هم المؤمنون حقا لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم*

----------


## looovely

> *والذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله والذين اووا ونصروا اولئك هم المؤمنون حقا لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم*



 *الأنفال آيه (74)*

----------


## looovely

*(فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ زُلْفَةً سِيئَتْ وُجُوهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقِيلَ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنتُم بِهِ تَدَّعُونَ)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورةالملكـ ايه 27*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ )*

----------


## قمر دنياي

سوره المعارج
42

----------


## قمر دنياي

‘‘والذين هم من عذاب ربهم مشفقون‘‘

----------


## النور الالهي

سورة المعارج اية 27

----------


## النور الالهي

(قال لئن اتخذت إلهاً غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين)

----------


## نور الباقر

سورة الشعراء اية 29

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْؤُومًا مَّدْحُورًا لَّمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَمْلأنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ )*

*الرجاء بعد الاجابه وضع ايه جديده..*

----------


## النور الالهي

سورة الاعراف اية 18

----------


## النور الالهي

(أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالواد المقدس طوى)

----------


## ابو طارق

> (أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالواد المقدس طوى)



 

*سورة  طه  الآية  ((12))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولما وقع عليهم الرجز قالوا يا موسى ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك لئن كشفت عنا الرجز لنؤمنن لك ولنرسلن معك بني اسرائيل*

----------


## looovely

> *ولما وقع عليهم الرجز قالوا يا موسى ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك لئن كشفت عنا الرجز لنؤمنن لك ولنرسلن معك بني اسرائيل*



* الأعراف آية 133*

----------


## looovely

*(أَمْ لَهُمْ سُلَّمٌ يَسْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ فَلْيَأْتِ مُسْتَمِعُهُم بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المعارج ايه 38*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ )*

----------


## النور الالهي

سورة القارعة اية 9

----------


## النور الالهي

(الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)

----------


## looovely

> (الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)



 *النحل آية 42*

----------


## looovely

*(أَمْ لَكُمْ أَيْمَانٌ عَلَيْنَا بَالِغَةٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ لَكُمْ لَمَا تَحْكُمُونَ)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القلم ايه 39*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَن لَّمْ يُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَإِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَعِيرًا )
*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الفتح13*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً } ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة الأحزاب 
ايه 40

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وين الآية ياحلووووووووووة ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( ذكر رحمت ربك عبده زكريا )

----------


## صدفة البحر

*مريم2*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

القمر 
11

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( فأعرض عنهم وانتظر انهم منتظرون )

----------


## صدفة البحر

*السجدة30*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ خَيْرٌ أَم مَّنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَىَ شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التوبه 109

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*البقرة2*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ حِجَاباً مَّسْتُوراً }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأسراء 45

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( ارأيت ان كان على الهدى)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*العلق11*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيِهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الفَسَادَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البقرة 205

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( كذلك العذاب ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون)

----------


## صدفة البحر

يالله يالله وين الآيه جايني حماس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*القلم33*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{يَا بَنِي آدَمَ قَدْ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ لِبَاساً يُوَارِي سَوْءَاتِكُمْ وَرِيشاً وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَىَ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ ذَلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ }*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة الاعراف  الآية ((26))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأعراف 26

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يرجى التصحيح

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صح حبيبتي*
*حطي الآية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(( فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا ))

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم لانفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَاباً يَسِيراً }*
*الانشقاق8*

*{يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ هَـذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُواْ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ }*
*التوبة35*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللّهِ كَذِباً أَوْ قَالَ أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ وَمَن قَالَ سَأُنزِلُ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَزلَ اللّهُ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ بَاسِطُواْ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُواْ أَنفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأنعام 93

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البروالبحر قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يعلمون )

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الأنعام97*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{وَعِندَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لاَ يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ إِلاَّ يَعْلَمُهَا وَلاَ حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَلاَ رَطْبٍ وَلاَ يَابِسٍ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأنعام 59

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(من دونه فكيدوني جميعا ثم لا تنظرون)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*هود55*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لأنفال 
2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وله الكبرياء في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الجاثية37*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَـؤُلاء شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِندَ اللّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللّهَ بِمَا لاَ يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلاَ فِي الأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يونس 18

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

(وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير )

----------


## صدفة البحر

*فاطر19*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{كَذَلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ }*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الدخان 53

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

( ثلة من الأولين)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الواقعة13*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِلْ يَاسِينَ }*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*حبيبتي فروووشه جاء زوجي*
*أني طالعة*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الصافات 130

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اوكي يلا باي 
الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

( والحمد لله رب العالمين )

----------


## صدفة البحر

*بيتأخر اشووي*
*الأنعام45*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجاً }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطلاق 2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( انها عليهم مؤصده)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الهمزة ايه 8*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا )*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الفرقان58*

----------


## صدفة البحر

* {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَن يَبْسُطُواْ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأحزاب 
24

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( كهيعص)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*مريم1*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين الأيه

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{أُولَـئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ }*

----------


## صدفة البحر

يؤيؤ حارسي طشونات هههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البقره 157

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(فمالهم لا يؤمنون)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الانشقاق20*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاحزاب ايه 40*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْماً عَمِينَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هاا وين الاجابه؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الاعراف    الآية    ((67))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واصنع الفلك باعيننا ووحينا ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا انهم مغرقون*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*هود37*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*{الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيراً }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين صدوفه 
الفرقان 59

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( اني لكم رسول امين)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في سورة الشعراء تكررت كثيراا*
*بداية من ايه 107*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (اصْلَوْهَا فَاصْبِرُوا أَوْ لَا تَصْبِرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )*

----------


## khozam

(16)

( الطور)

----------


## khozam

قال عز وجل:

( لِيُعَذِّبَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَاتِ وَالْمُشْرِكِينَ وَالْمُشْرِكَاتِ وَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاحـــــــزاب* *ايــه 73*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَوْلَا أَن تُصِيبَهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القصص  الآية ((47))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولو انا اهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا ارسلت الينا رسولا فنتبع اياتك من قبل ان نذل ونخزى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة طه ايه 134*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَمْ عِندَهُمُ الْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الطور ::  الآية ((41))*

*وسورة  القلم :::   الآية ((47))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واذا اذقنا الناس رحمة من بعد ضراء مستهم اذا لهم مكر في اياتنا قل الله اسرع مكرا ان رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يونس ايه 21*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضًا قَرِيبًا وَسَفَرًا قَاصِدًا لاَّتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِن بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ يُهْلِكُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُون)
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة التوبة الآية ((42))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وما جعله الله الا بشرى لكم ولتطمئن قلوبكم به وما النصر الا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سـورة ال عمـــــــران**ايـه 126*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ وَهُوَ الْوَلِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ )
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوره الشورى
ايه 28

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(وقال الذى ءأمن يقوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد)

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ }    * 

*غافر38*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْناً وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَاماً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الفرقان ايه 63*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّذِينَ خَرَجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِم بَطَرًا وَرِئَاء النَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ )*

----------


## khozam

سورة الانفال  آية 47

قال عزوجل:(وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يوسف الآية ((21))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }*

----------


## فرح

سورة الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (مَا سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ )*

----------


## فرح

سورة المدثــــر ايــــــــه 42

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا وَمَا نَحْنُ لَهُ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِباً وَمَا نَحْنُ لَهُ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ }*


*المؤمنون   ((38)) *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْماً عَظِيماً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النساء ايه 48*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الْأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى )**
*

----------


## نورس الشرق

يقول الله تعالى : {إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الْأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى }
[ النجم : اية 23] الجزء السابع والعشرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *{فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }*



*[البقرة:23-24*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَوْمَ يَغْشَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِن فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِن تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ وَيَقُولُ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَوْمَ يَغْشَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِن فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِن تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ وَيَقُولُ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }*

*العنكبوت   (( 55))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *{أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }*



 سورة البقرة ايه 75

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ بِعَزِيزٍ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ بِعَزِيزٍ }*


*سورة إبراهيم  الآية   ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَمَن يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّضِلٍّ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي انتِقَامٍ }*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *{وَمَن يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّضِلٍّ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي انتِقَامٍ }*



_ سورة الزمر_
_ايه 37_

----------


## ابو طارق

*{الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الْقُرْآنَ عِضِينَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحجر ايه 91*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَيَدْعُ الإِنسَانُ بِالشَّرِّ دُعَاءهُ بِالْخَيْرِ وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولاً )**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَيَدْعُ الإِنسَانُ بِالشَّرِّ دُعَاءهُ بِالْخَيْرِ وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولاً }*


*سورة الإسراء   الآية ((11))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَن سَاقٍ وَيُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القلم ايه 42*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ } * 


*سورة الانفطار   الآية  ((10 ))   *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 32*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }*

*سورة الجمعة    الآية ((3))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة آل عمران ايه 170*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى(وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً }*


*سورة نوح  الآية ((12))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال  تعالى * 

*{إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة آل عمران ايه 33*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَذَرْنِي وَالْمُكَذِّبِينَ أُولِي النَّعْمَةِ وَمَهِّلْهُمْ قَلِيلًا )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَذَرْنِي وَالْمُكَذِّبِينَ أُولِي النَّعْمَةِ وَمَهِّلْهُمْ قَلِيلاً }*

*سورة المزمل الآية  ((11))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }*

*سوره التوبه ايه 100*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْ**نَ وَجَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ )*
*سوره الدخان الآيه 17*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(فأكـــــــــلا منها فبدت لهما سؤء تهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة
وعصىء ادم ربه فغوى)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى }* 

*سورة طه  الآية ((121))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُم مَّنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُواْ اللّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْراً فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ }*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُم مَّنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُواْ اللّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْراً فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ }*
*(فادا قضيتم منسككم فاذكــــــروا الله كذكركم ءاباءكم*
*أو أشد ذكـــــرا فمن الناس ن يقول ربنا ءاتنا فى الدنيا*
*وماله فى الأخره من خلق)*
*سوره البقره* 
*الآيه/200*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(وماكـان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وماكان الله معذبهم وهــــــم يستغفرون)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ }سورة  الأنفال   الآية ((33)) *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَإِذَ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِّنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْماً اللّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً قَالُواْ مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{وَإِذَ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِّنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْماً اللّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً قَالُواْ مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }*
*سورة الأعراف الآيه 164*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(والذيـــن ها جروا فى الله من بعد ماظلموا لنبوئنهم فى الدنيا حسنة ولأجر الأخرة أكبر 
لوكانــوا يعلمون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النحل ايه 41*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَن تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالْأَمْسِ إِن تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ )
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَن تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالْأَمْسِ إِن تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ )*
*سورة القصص الآيه 19*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(هوالذى جعل الشمس ضياء والقمرنورا وقدره منازل لتعـلمواعدد السـنين
والحساب ماخلق الله ذلك الإبالحق يفصل الأيت لقوم يعـــلمون)

----------


## ابو طارق

* {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاء وَالْقَمَرَ نُوراً وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُواْ عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ }*

*سورة يونس   الآية ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ }*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَاء آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ }*
*سوره الأعراف الآيه/130*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده وإن يوما عند ربك كألف
سنة مما تعدون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحج ايه 47*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلًا )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلًا )*
*سورة الفرقان الايه24*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(قل الحمدلله وسلم على عباده الذين اصطفىءالله خيرأمايشركون)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }سورة النمل  الآية ((59))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *{فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }*



 [العنكبوت:65] ، *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَابْعَثُوا أَحَدَكُم بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَاماً فَلْيَأْتِكُم بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلَا يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ أَحَداً }*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَابْعَثُوا أَحَدَكُم بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَاماً فَلْيَأْتِكُم بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلَا يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ أَحَداً }*
*سورة الكهف الايه 19*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(ولوطًا إذ قـــــال لقومــــــــــه أتأتون الفحشــــة وأنتم تبصرون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النمل ايه 54*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ )*
*سورة الشورى الايه 16*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنينها وزينها ومالها من فروج)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَفَلَمْ يَنظُرُوا إِلَى السَّمَاء فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِن فُرُوجٍ }سورة ق الآية ((6))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ* }

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *{قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ* }



 
ايهـ 30 من سورة النور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُود)*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُود)*
*سوره فصلت الايه 13*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(فارتقت يوم تأتى السماء بذخان مبين)

----------


## نورس الشرق

> (فارتقت يوم تأتى السماء بذخان مبين)



 سورة الدخان ايه 10

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً رَّجُلَيْنِ جَعَلْنَا لِأَحَدِهِمَا جَنَّتَيْنِ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَحَفَفْنَاهُمَا بِنَخْلٍ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمَا زَرْعاً }*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *{وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً رَّجُلَيْنِ جَعَلْنَا لِأَحَدِهِمَا جَنَّتَيْنِ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَحَفَفْنَاهُمَا بِنَخْلٍ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمَا زَرْعاً }*



سورة الكهف اية (32 )

----------


## صفآء الروح

(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ ۖ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفال ايه 24*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَالأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَّوْزُونٍ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (وَالأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَّوْزُونٍ )*
*سورة الحجر الايه 19*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(ان الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصلحت كانت لهم جنت الفردوس نزلاً)

----------


## نورس الشرق

> (ان الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصلحت كانت لهم جنت الفردوس نزلاً)



 سورة الكهف اية 106

----------


## ابو طارق

*{مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ }*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *{مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ }*



 الآية 17 *من* سورة البقرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَاحِشَةً قَالُواْ وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءنَا وَاللّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاء أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ )
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* قال تعالى (وَإِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَاحِشَةً قَالُواْ وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءنَا وَاللّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاء أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ )*
*الاعراف الايه 28*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(إن فى ذلك لأية لمن خاف عذاب الأخرة ذلك يوم مجموع
له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود)

----------


## نورس الشرق

> (إن فى ذلك لأية لمن خاف عذاب الأخرة ذلك يوم مجموع
> 
> 
> له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود)



 سورة هود اية 103

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *{وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ }*



*سورة الحجر ايه 97*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْنَا أَوَعَظْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَكُن مِّنَ الْوَاعِظِينَ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (قَالُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْنَا أَوَعَظْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَكُن مِّنَ الْوَاعِظِينَ )*
*سوره الشعراء الايه136*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(وهو الذى خلق من الماء بشرًافجعله نسبا وصهرا وكان ربك قديرا)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاء بَشَراً فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَباً وَصِهْراً وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيراً }*

*سورة الفرقان  الأية  ((54))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *{وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }*



 سورة الانفال اية10

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال تعالى (وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ )*
*سوره النمل الايه 48*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(وجعلنا فيها جنت من نخيل وأعنب وفجرنا فيها من العيون)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> (وجعلنا فيها جنت من نخيل وأعنب وفجرنا فيها من العيون)



* سورة يـــس اية (34)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*{وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*{وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ}*
*سوره النساء الايه 22*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(وفجرنا الارض عيونا فالتقى الماء على أمر قدقدر)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القمر ايه 12*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَابًا طَهُورًا )
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة الإنسان** - سورة 76 - آية 21*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*( كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ*

* وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ*

* وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ* 

*بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ* 

*بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*( كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ*

*وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ*

*وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ* 

*بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ* 

*بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ*  *)*
*سوره البقر الايه 213*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(يأيها الذين كفروالاتعتذروااليوم إنما تجزون ماكنتم تعملون)

----------


## اول دمعة

> (يأيها الذين كفروالاتعتذروااليوم إنما تجزون ماكنتم تعملون)



 سورة التحريم آيه ( 7 )

----------


## اول دمعة

( وهو الذى يقبل التوبة عن عباده و يعفوا عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ( وهو الذى يقبل التوبة عن عباده و يعفوا عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون )



* سورة الشورى ايه 25*

*اشكر المشاركين في مسابقتي*
*وجزاهم الله خيراا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (* أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُواْ عَهْدًا نَّبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُم بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُواْ عَهْداً نَّبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُم بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }*


*البقرة    100 *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَمَن نَّكَثَ فَإِنَّمَا يَنكُثُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِمَا عَاهَدَ عَلَيْهُ اللَّهَ فَسَيُؤْتِيهِ أَجْراً عَظِيماً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الفتح ايه 10

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (
قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْداً إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ } * 



*سورة يوسف   الآية    5*

----------


## ابو طارق

{نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ وَمَا أَنتَ عَلَيْهِم بِجَبَّارٍ فَذَكِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَن يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ }

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة ق ايه 45

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( والقمر اذا تلاها)

----------


## عشقي القران

قال تعالى:(والقمر اذا تلاها)

ءاية رقم2

سورة الشمس

----------


## عشقي القران

سؤالي


قال تعالى(ثم استوى الى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها وللارض ائتيا 

طوعا او كرها قالتا أتينا طآئعين)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ }*



*سورة فصلت   الآية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القصص ايه 14*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (سَأُرْهِقُهُ صَعُودًا )
*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سوره المدثر آيه (17)

----------


## ward roza <3

قال تعالى : ( لتنذر قوماًً ما أنذر اباؤههم فهم غافلون ) 


سورة :

الاية:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة يس 
أيه (6)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ )

----------


## ابو طارق

* {يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ }* 


*سورةالرحمن    الآية33  *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ }*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة البقره 
آيه 163

----------


## جـــــــــوري

(وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَلَهُ اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ)

----------


## ورد الياسمين

(وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَلَهُ اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ )


سورة المؤمنون

آيه :*( 80 )*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

(وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ )

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة البقره 
آيه 45

----------


## جـــــــــوري

قال تعالى : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُوْلَـئِكَ لاَ خَلاَقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلاَ يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللّهُ وَلاَ يَنظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلاَ يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )

----------


## ورد الياسمين

(إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُوْلَـئِكَ لاَ خَلاَقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلاَ يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللّهُ وَلاَ يَنظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلاَ يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )

السورة :آل عمران

آيه : 77

----------


## ورد الياسمين

وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الزمر ايه 45

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سورة مريم** - سورة 19 - آية 37*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


" وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ  "

----------


## ورد الياسمين

" وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ "




سورة الهمزة

آية : (1)

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الْأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المطففين ايه 18*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ)

----------


## ابو طارق

* {قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ }* 


*سورة يس** الآية 19*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ }*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة البقره 
آيه 276

----------


## جـــــــــوري

{إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً}

----------


## علوكه

> *{يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ }*



 
_سورة البقره.....الآيه276_

----------


## looovely

*(فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ* )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> {إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً}



 
*سورة النساء ايه 17*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *(فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ* )



*سورة الحجر ايه 74*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ اللَّهُ وَمَن مَّعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنَا فَمَن يُجِيرُ الْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيم )
*

----------


## علوكه

_سورة .....الملك_
_آية...... 28_

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }*

----------


## looovely

> *{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }*



 *سورة البقرة* 
*آية(6)*

----------


## looovely

*(مَن كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَن لَّن يَنصُرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاء ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ فَلْيَنظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ مَا يَغِيظُ)*

----------


## علوكه

_سورة ....الحج_
_آيه.....15_

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة الحج
آيه 15

----------


## ابو طارق

*{الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *{الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً }*



 
 النساء139


 {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَن تَجْعَلُواْ لِلّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَاناً مُّبِيناً }

----------


## علوكه

_سورة.....النساء_
_آية ......144_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَأُبَلِّغُكُم مَّا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْمًا تَجْهَلُونَ )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (*قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَأُبَلِّغُكُم مَّا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْمًا تَجْهَلُونَ )



الأحقاف 23

----------


## إبتسام السهم

【 قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ 】

----------


## علوكه

_سورة ...الملك_
_آية....26_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

علوكهـــــ ضعـــ آية

----------


## علوكه

_وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بايديكم الى التهلكه واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> _وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بايديكم الى التهلكه واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين_



 
البقرة 195

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنفَقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرّاً وَعَلاَنِيَةً وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ }

----------


## علوكه

_سورة : الرعد_ 
_آية :22_



_يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا احصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> _سورة : الرعد_ 
> 
> _آية :22_ 
> 
> 
> 
> _يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا احصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد_



 
المجادلة 6

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

* {يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ }*

*سورة المجادلة  **  الآية ((18))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الأنعام 36

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القصص ايه 50*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ رَبِّ انصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ )*

----------


## علوكه

_سورة المؤمنون_
_آيه...26_
_آيه....39_

----------


## علوكه

_وانه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبه ولا ولدا_

----------


## صفآء الروح

> _وانه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبه ولا ولدا_



* سورة الجن*
*اية (3)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قال تعالى: (وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ)*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة المائده 
آيه "9"

----------


## جـــــــــوري

{خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا وَأَلْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ}

----------


## علوكه

_سورة ...لقمان_
_آية....10_

----------


## علوكه

_كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون وازدجر_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

القمر 9

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلاَّ اللّهُ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّواْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُواْ إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلاَّ اللّهُ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّواْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُواْ إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ } *  

*سورة إبراهيم   الآية  ((9))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَنتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *{وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَنتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ }*



 
البقرة 51

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلاَثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً وَقَالَ مُوسَى لأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }

----------


## اول دمعة

> {وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلاَثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً وَقَالَ مُوسَى لأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }



سورة الآعراف آيه 142

----------


## اول دمعة

قوله تعالى :
( وَإِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْكُنُواْ هَـذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ وَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ وَقُولُواْ حِطَّةٌ وَادْخُلُواْ الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا نَّغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئَاتِكُمْ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاعـــــــراف ايه 161*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا )
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا )*







> 



 
الأحزاب 21

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{لَّقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِّلسَّائِلِينَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{لَّقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِّلسَّائِلِينَ } * 


*سورة يوسف  الآية (7)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ }*

----------


## looovely

> *{وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ }*



*آيه 34من سورة غافر*

----------


## looovely

*(ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْحَقَّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ )*

----------


## أموله

> *(ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْحَقَّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ )*



 
اتوقع سورة محمد

 :rolleyes:

----------


## أموله

كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكَ اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الشورى ايه 3

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُنَادُونَكَ مِن وَرَاء الْحُجُرَاتِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُنَادُونَكَ مِن وَرَاء الْحُجُرَاتِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ }* 

سورة الحجرات  الآية (4)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُواْ مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ حَلاَلاً طَيِّباً وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 168*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَن طَبَقٍ )
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *قال تعالى (لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَن طَبَقٍ )*



الإنشقاق 19

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }*


*سورة   النور    الآية   ((24))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *{الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }*



 
يس 65

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَيْنَ شُرَكَآؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ }

----------


## hope

> {وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَيْنَ شُرَكَآؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ }



*سوره الأنعام* 
*آيه 22*

----------


## hope

{رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ}

----------


## ورد الياسمين

( رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ )

سورة آل عمران

آية (8)

----------


## ورد الياسمين

( وَلا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ وَلا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ وَلاَ تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ فَتَقْعُدَ مَلُوماً مَّحْسُوراً }*

*سورة الإسراء  الآية  ((29))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مَّا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُواْ نَاراً لِّلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المائدة ايه 64

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

{وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ }

سورة يوسف  الآية (18)

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ }*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة التغابن 
آيه (10)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِأَعْدَائِكُمْ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَلِيًّا وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ نَصِيرًا )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِأَعْدَائِكُمْ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَلِيّاً وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ نَصِيراً }*

*سورة النساء***** الآية 45*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {وَقُل رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَاناً نَّصِيراً }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *{وَقُل رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَاناً نَّصِيراً }*



 
الإسراء 80

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ }

----------


## اول دمعة

> {أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ }



 سورة البقرة آيه 44

----------


## اول دمعة

وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ لَا يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ لَا يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ



 
غافر 20

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ }*
 

سورة الأعراف  الآية 155

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤْمِنِينَ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

البقرة 8

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{يُرِيدُونَ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُم بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّقِيمٌ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المائدة ايه37

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*هَذَا هُدًى وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مَّن رِّجْزٍ أَلِيمٌ )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجاثية 11

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَالَّذِينَ سَعَوْا فِي آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مِّن رِّجْزٍ أَلِيمٌ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة سبأ ايه 5*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المعارج 21

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{لَّا مَقْطُوعَةٍ وَلَا مَمْنُوعَةٍ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{لَّا مَقْطُوعَةٍ وَلَا مَمْنُوعَةٍ }*

* سورة الواقعة  الآية  33*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَن تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُهُم مِّنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ }*

----------


## علوكه

_سورة .....آل عمران_ 
_آية......10_

----------


## علوكه

(_قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون_ )

----------


## ورده محمديه

> (_قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون_ )



 
آيه 16

سورة يس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النَّسَاء فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلاَ تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَاراً لَّتَعْتَدُواْ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلاَ تَتَّخِذُوَاْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ هُزُواً وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُم بِهِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النَّسَاء فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلاَ تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَاراً لَّتَعْتَدُواْ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلاَ تَتَّخِذُوَاْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ هُزُواً وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُم بِهِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }* 

*سورة البقرة    الآية  (231)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِن بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْراً }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الطلاق 1

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{أَمَّن جَعَلَ الْأَرْضَ قَرَاراً وَجَعَلَ خِلَالَهَا أَنْهَاراً وَجَعَلَ لَهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ حَاجِزاً أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النمل ايه 61

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*يُعْرَفُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّوَاصِي وَالْأَقْدَامِ )

----------


## ابو طارق

* {يُعْرَفُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّوَاصِي وَالْأَقْدَامِ }* 



*سورة الرحمن   الآية (41)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَأَرَيْنَاكَهُمْ فَلَعَرَفْتَهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَلَتَعْرِفَنَّهُمْ فِي لَحْنِ الْقَوْلِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَكُمْ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

محمد 30

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَجَعَلْنَا مِنكُم مَّلَائِكَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ يَخْلُفُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَجَعَلْنَا مِنكُم مَّلَائِكَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ يَخْلُفُونَ }*


*سورة   الزخرف   الآية (60)   *

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 206

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ )
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

البروج 9

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

* {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }*

*سورة الأعراف    الآية ((158))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 53*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلًا)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الأحزاب 23

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{كَمَا أَخْرَجَكَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَيْتِكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَكَارِهُونَ }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفال ايه 5*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَّا يَفْقَهُونَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{لَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَّا يَفْقَهُونَ }*


*سورة  الحشر  الآية  ((13))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللّهِ حُكْماً لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المائدة 50

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }

----------


## ابو طارق

* {إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }*


* سورة الشورى  الآية ((42))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجاً وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة هود اية 19

قال تعالى (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِإِيمَانِهِمْ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ الأَنْهَارُ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ )

ارجو من رواد المسابقه عدم تركها
وربي يعطيكم الف عاافيه
تحياااتي لكم

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِإِيمَانِهِمْ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ الأَنْهَارُ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ }*


* سورة  يونس  الآية ((9))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{لَهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِّنَ النَّارِ وَمِن تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ ذَلِكَ يُخَوِّفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبَادَهُ يَا عِبَادِ فَاتَّقُونِ }*

----------


## hope

*{لَهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِّنَ النَّارِ وَمِن تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ ذَلِكَ يُخَوِّفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبَادَهُ يَا عِبَادِ فَاتَّقُونِ }*


سورة الزمر الأيه (16)

----------


## hope

{ أَمَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ مَّا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَن تُنبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

* {أَمَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاء فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ مَّا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَن تُنبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ }* 

* سورة النمل(( الآية )  (60)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَحَدَائِقَ غُلْباً }*

----------


## ورده محمديه

سورة عبس
آيه 30

----------


## ابو طارق

*{بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ }*

----------


## fatemah

سور يس اية 27
(الذي هم فيه مختلفون )

----------


## ابو طارق

* {الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ }*

*سورة النبأ  الآية ((3))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُم مَّنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُواْ اللّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْراً فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

البقرة 200

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{لَوْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً لَّاصْطَفَى مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*{لَوْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً لَّاصْطَفَى مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ } * 

*سورة الزمر  الآية ((4))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* {قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنذِرٌ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر  المتابعين لهذه المسابقة  القرآنية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سورة ص 
آيه 65

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ }*


*سورة البقرة  الآية 79*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *{كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }*



المطففين 14

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَعِيمٍ }*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *{إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَعِيمٍ }*
> 
> 
> *الطور {17}*



 :amuse:

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَمَن يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَماً كَثِيراً وَسَعَةً وَمَن يَخْرُجْ مِن بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِراً إِلَى اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلى اللّهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً }*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *{وَمَن يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَماً كَثِيراً وَسَعَةً وَمَن يَخْرُجْ مِن بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِراً إِلَى اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلى اللّهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً }*



* سورة النساء اية (100)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قال تعالى: (إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَن تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*(إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَن تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)*


*سورة الممتحنة  الآية (9)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المائدة ايه 51

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ يُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا )*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *قال تعالى (لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ يُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا )*



* سورة الفتح اية ( 17)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قال تعالى: (يَغْفِرْ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى إِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاءَ لا يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَغْفِرْ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى إِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاء لَا يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }*


*سورة نوح الآية ((4))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ }*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *{وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ }*



  سورة ابراهيم - ايه 42 *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحاً جَعَلاَ لَهُ شُرَكَاء فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا فَتَعَالَى اللّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاعراف ايه 190
*قال تعالى (**أَفِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَن يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ بَلْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِإِيمَانِهِمْ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ الأَنْهَارُ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يونس ايه 9*
*قال تعالى (أَفِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَن يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ بَلْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اصْبِرُواْ وَصَابِرُواْ وَرَابِطُواْ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 200*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَفِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَن يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ بَلْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{أَفِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَن يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ بَلْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }*
 
*سورة النور الآية  50*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَإِذَا أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ مُّحْكَمَةٌ وَذُكِرَ فِيهَا الْقِتَالُ رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ نَظَرَ الْمَغْشِيِّ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ فَأَوْلَى لَهُمْ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة محمد ايه 20*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ وَقَدْ كَانُوا يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ وَهُمْ سَالِمُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

{خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ }

*سورة المعارج الآية ((44))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال تعالى* 

* {وَالَّذِينَ كَسَبُواْ السَّيِّئَاتِ جَزَاء سَيِّئَةٍ بِمِثْلِهَا وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ مَّا لَهُم مِّنَ اللّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعاً مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِماً أُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *قال تعالى*  
> 
> *{وَالَّذِينَ كَسَبُواْ السَّيِّئَاتِ جَزَاء سَيِّئَةٍ بِمِثْلِهَا وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ مَّا لَهُم مِّنَ اللّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعاً مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِماً أُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }*



سورة يونس ـ آيه  27 *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*{انظُرْ كَيفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الكَذِبَ وَكَفَى بِهِ إِثْماً مُّبِيناً }*

----------


## حلاالكون

سورة النساء ايه 44 
اتنمى تكون صح؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  خطأ* 

*هي* 

*سورة النساء  الآية ((50))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*{رَّسُولاً يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ لِّيُخْرِجَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً قَدْ أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذا ممكن ارجو الانتباه ..*
*اني وضعت هذه الايه (خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ وَقَدْ كَانُوا يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ وَهُمْ سَالِمُونَ )*
*موجودة بسورة القلم ايه 43*

*والاية التي وضعتها ابو طارق هي (*خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ }
*سورة المعارج ايه 44*

*قال تعالى ({رَّسُولاً يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ لِّيُخْرِجَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً قَدْ أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً }*
*هذه الايه موجوده في سورة الطلاق ايه 11*

*واشكر لكم المشاركه الرائعه في هذه الصفحه*
*وبالاخص الاب الغالي ابو طارق*
*دمتم بخير*
*وموفقين ياارب*
* 


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }  * 

*سورة الصف الآية ((12))*

*مع اعتذار للخطأ في جواب السؤال السابق*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَّصُوحاً عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُكَفِّرَ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ يَوْمَ لَا يُخْزِي اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ نُورُهُمْ يَسْعَى بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة التحريم ايه 8

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلَاقٍ حِسَابِيهْ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*{إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلَاقٍ حِسَابِيهْ }*

*سورة الحاقة الآية ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*{وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُم إنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْءاً كَبِيراً }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاسراء ايه 31

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ رَبِّي يَعْلَمُ الْقَوْلَ فِي السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والارض وهو السميع العليم* 


*سورة الانبياء  الآية (( 4))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*سواء منكم من اسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *قوله تعالى*  
> 
> *سواء منكم من اسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار*



  سورة الرعد 10 

سلاموو  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (هَؤُلَاء قَوْمُنَا اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَّوْلَا يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِم بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا )
*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


سورة الكهف - سورة 18 - آية 15

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلمي غاليتي شذى على إرجاع هذه الصفحه القيمة*

*موضوع روعه تستحقي التقييم عليه خليتينه نقرأ آيات القرآن قبل النوم*

* وهذا أحسن شيء*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


" وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلاَ يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِيَنَا آيَةٌ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ 

مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ "

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلاَ يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِيَنَا آيَةٌ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ  
> 
> مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ "



 البقرة 118 *...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَامًا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال تعالى (اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَامًا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ )* 
* سورة الحديد  الآية  ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب اليم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 104*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *قال تعالى (يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ )*



*سورة لقمان     الآية  ((17))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ما اصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما اصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك وارسلناك للناس رسولا وكفى بالله شهيدا*

----------


## looovely

> *قوله تعالى* 
> 
> 
> *ما اصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما اصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك وارسلناك للناس رسولا وكفى بالله شهيدا*



 *ســلاااااام..*
* سورة النساء 79*

----------


## looovely

*(وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُم بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُم بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ)* 

*سورة المائدة  الآية ((7))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*
*قد كان لكم اية في فئتين التقتا فئة تقاتل في سبيل الله واخرى كافرة يرونهم مثليهم راي العين والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء ان في ذلك لعبرة لاولي الابصار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 13*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ وَمَن لَّسْتُمْ لَهُ بِرَازِقِينَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*(وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ وَمَن لَّسْتُمْ لَهُ بِرَازِقِينَ )
 سورة الحجر  الآية ((20))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 32*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَائِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ وَجَنَى الْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متكئين على فرش بطائنها من استبرق وجنى الجنتين دان* *سورة  الرحمن  الآية ((54))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*قل هو القادر على ان يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم او من تحت ارجلكم او يلبسكم شيعا ويذيق بعضكم باس بعض انظر كيف نصرف الايات لعلهم يفقهون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام ايه 65*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجيء يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الانسان وانى له الذكرى*  
*سورة  الفجر  الآية  ((23))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*واشرقت الارض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الزمر ايه 69

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**
فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْأَسُواْ مِنْهُ خَلَصُواْ نَجِيًّا قَالَ كَبِيرُهُمْ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَ عَلَيْكُم مَّوْثِقًا مِّنَ اللّهِ وَمِن قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ فَلَنْ أَبْرَحَ الأَرْضَ حَتَّىَ يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي أَوْ يَحْكُمَ اللّهُ لِي وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يوسف 80

----------


## إبتسام السهم

قال تعالى  {وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىَ يَحْكُمَ اللّهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*واتبع ما يوحى اليك واصبر حتى يحكم الله وهو خير الحاكمين* 

*سورة  يونس   الآية ((109))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ونادى نوح ربه فقال رب ان ابني من اهلي وان وعدك الحق وانت احكم الحاكمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*.. سورة هود ايه 45 ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا لِأَحَدٍ عِندَهُ مِن نِّعْمَةٍ تُجْزَى )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الليل 19

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لَّا يَنبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِّنْ بَعْدِي إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ }

----------


## حلاالكون

سورة (ص) اية (35)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور باذنه ويهديهم الى صراط مستقيم*

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلَامِ وَيُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ } 
المائدة -16

________تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

النور 56

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُواْ مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ }

----------


## القزويني

( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين ) ( البقرة : الآية ) 43




_____________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*
*يوم يكشف عن ساق ويدعون الى السجود فلا يستطيعون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة القلم ايه 42

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى 0(أَوْ مِسْكِينًا ذَا مَتْرَبَةٍ )
*

----------


## القزويني

*سورة البلد*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 


{أَلَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ عَيْنَيْنِ(8)وَلِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ(9)وَهَدَيْنَاهُ النجْدَيْنِ(10)فَلا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ(11)وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْعَقَبَةُ(12)فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ(13)أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ(14)يَتِيمًا ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ(15)أَوْ مِسْكِينًا ذَا مَتْرَبَةٍ(16)ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنْ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ(17)أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْمَيْمَنَةِ(18)وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا هُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ(19)عَلَيْهِمْ نَارٌ مُوصَدَةٌ(20)}. 



__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذ بوانا لابراهيم مكان البيت ان لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود*

----------


## القزويني

سورة الحج

الآية 26





______________تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال* *تعالى (قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ إِنِّي كَانَ لِي قَرِينٌ)*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 

الصافات 
51




____________تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ )
*

----------


## القزويني

التغابن
الآية 


15





_______تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *قال تعالى (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ )*



* التغابن/  15 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فالمغيراتِ صبحاً)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  العاديات* 

*الآية  ((3))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*ووهبنا له اسحاق ويعقوب كلا هدينا ونوحا هدينا من قبل ومن ذريته داوود وسليمان وايوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون وكذلك نجزي المحسنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام ايه 84*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

(وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ )  
*سورة النحل  الآية  ((36))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*الذين امنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت فقاتلوا اولياء الشيطان ان كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النساء ايه 76

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يُرِيدُ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* سورة* الحج           (آية:16)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*وبالحق انزلناه وبالحق نزل وما ارسلناك الا مبشرا ونذيرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاسراء ايه 105*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ )
*

----------


## القزويني

*(10) (** الأنفال**)
*




*_______تحياتي**
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *قال تعالى (وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ )*



 
سورة: الانفآل 

آيه: 10

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَوَهَبْنَا لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

افا . ليش مافي رد

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم* 
*سورة* 
*ص*
*الآية (30)*




*____________تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَاسُتَبَقَا الْبَابَ وَقَدَّتْ قَمِيصَهُ مِن دُبُرٍ وَأَلْفَيَا سَيِّدَهَا لَدَى الْبَابِ قَالَتْ مَا جَزَاء مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ سُوَءًا إِلاَّ أَن يُسْجَنَ أَوْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )*

----------


## القزويني

سورة يوسف
الآية
25






__________تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لترون الجحيم)*

----------


## القزويني

[التكاثر:6].




___تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ )*

*اتمنى بعد الاجابه وضع ايه..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *قال تعالى (كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ )*
> 
> 
> *اتمنى بعد الاجابه وضع ايه..*



 *الآية رقم ‏(‏ 23 ‏)‏*
*سورة الواقعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

( *مَّا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلا لآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِن يَقُولُونَ إِلا كَذِبًا* )

----------


## القزويني

*سورة الكهف أية5*




*قال تعالى*

*( حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ )* 

*______تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النمل ايه 18*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ )
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *قال تعالى (عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ )*



*  الحجر 47*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *قال تعالى (عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ )*



سورة : الجحر .. آيه : 47

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة محمدية . عاشقة المستحيل*
*اجابه خطا.*
*سورة الصافات / ايه 44*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ )*

----------


## القزويني

(الحجر/41)




________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

*قال تعالى*

*(فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ )*



*___________تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الزخرف ايه 43*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْؤُولاً )
*

----------


## علي pt

قال تعالى (وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْؤُولاً )

سورة الإسراء - الآية (34)
الجزء الخامــــــــــ 15 ــــــــــــس عشــــــــر
الصفحة (285) طبعة المدينة المنورة


وشكرا كثيرا على هذه المسابقة الهادفة
في ميزان أعمالكم إن شاء الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَدًا لَّا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ )
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *قال تعالى (وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَدًا لَّا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ )*



  [الأنبياء : 8]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا عَمِلُوا أَحْصَاهُ اللَّهُ وَنَسُوهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا احصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد* 


*سورة المجادلة  الآية   ((6))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*واما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم او نتوفينك فالينا مرجعهم ثم الله شهيد على ما يفعلون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يونس ايه 46*

*قال* *تعالى (**لاَ جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ هُمُ الأَخْسَرُونَ)*

----------


## ward roza <3

مسابقة كتيرررررررررر حلوة يالحلوة

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا جرم انهم في الاخرة هم الاخسرون* 

*سورة  هود  الآية ((22))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فاخذتكم الصاعقة وانتم تنظرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 55*
*قال تعالى (وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ ثَمَّ رَأَيْتَ نَعِيمًا وَمُلْكًا كَبِيرًا )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الانسان أيه 20

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واذ تاذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لازيدنكم ولئن كفرتم ان عذابي لشديد*  
*سورة  ابراهيم  الآية ((7))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سورة الأحزاب 
الأيه40
الجزء 22
الحزب 43
الربع الأول

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*والذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات وامنوا بما نزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصلح بالهم*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سورة محمد 
القتال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*(وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ )*
*
سورة الانفطار  الآية  ((10))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*وامراته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها باسحاق ومن وراء اسحاق يعقوب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 71*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُواْ لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ )
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحجر الآية ((29))*

*سورة  ص  الآية  ((72))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (*وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

(وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ )

*سورة النحل  الآية ((15))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال تعالى*
*خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها والقى في الارض رواسي ان تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وانزلنا من السماء ماء فانبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة لقمان ايه 10*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (اصْلَوْهَا فَاصْبِرُوا أَوْ لَا تَصْبِرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وين اجابتكم هذا قران

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الطور ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً شَاهِداً عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً)*

----------


## ام الشيخ

]*قال تعالى (إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً شَاهِداً عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً)*

 سورة المزمل الآية( 15)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ )*

----------


## آهات حنونه

سورة يوسف رقم الآيه(19)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا )
*

----------


## دانة الشوق

سورة النساء 

رقم الآية (30 )

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*(غلبت الروم)*

----------


## علي pt

*غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ ﴿2﴾*  
هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة جاءت في مطلع سورة الروم‏,‏ وهي سورة مكية ..

وقد ابتدأت السورة الكريمة بالتنبؤ بحدث غيبي قبل وقوعه بعدة سنوات ألا وهو انتصار الروم علي الفرس بعد هزيمتهم أمامهم قبل نزول هذه السورة المباركة بعدة سنوات‏.‏.

----------


## علي pt

*قوله تعالى: "وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ"
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحج ايه 30*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِيهِمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الممتحنة* 

*الآية  (6) *

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*يا ايها الناس انتم الفقراء الى الله والله هو الغني الحميد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة فاطر ايه 15*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلَاء قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ )*

----------


## thefactor

سورة الدخان اية 22

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْوَارِثُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  المؤمنون    الآية ((10))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا انزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدا لاولنا واخرنا واية منك وارزقنا وانت خير الرازقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائدة ايه 114*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَحُورٌ عِينٌ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الواقعة* 


*الآية   ((22))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*


*ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاحزاب ايه 40

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الانشقاق* 

*الآية ((17))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*ان الذين ياكلون اموال اليتامى ظلما انما ياكلون في بطونهم نارا وسيصلون سعيرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النساء ايه 10

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ذَلِكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الانفال* 

*الآية ((18))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 200

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَن جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ )*

----------


## آهات حنونه

سورة القصص آيه 11

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (ذَلِكَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة السجدة رقم( 6)

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر التصحيح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صح خيتو ملكة القلوب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِن رَّحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ نُورًا تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الحديد أيه ( 28)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صح ملكة القلوب
الله يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الكهف اية( 23)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صح ملووك والله يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال* *تعالى (عَلَى أَن نُّبَدِّلَ أَمْثَالَكُمْ وَنُنشِئَكُمْ فِي مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الواقعه (61)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَأَنتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى )*

----------


## نبراس،،،

سورة عبسَ
في الجزء 30

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة ايه 10 من سورة عبس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (يَطُوفُونَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ حَمِيمٍ آنٍ)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورةالرحمن ايه (44)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ثُمَّ كَانَ عَاقِبَةَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاؤُوا السُّوأَى أَن كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا بِهَا يَسْتَهْزِؤُون )*

----------


## looovely

*الروم آية 10*

----------


## looovely

*(يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ)*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة المائده أية ( 21)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا...)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاسراء ايه 82

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (*فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنصَرَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة القصص أية ( 18)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ)*

----------


## looovely

*سورة التوبة آية 14*

----------


## looovely

*(إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا)*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة النساء أيه (10)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ...)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يونس ايه 57

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة البقرة أيه (16)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*قال تعالى(وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الشعراء ايه 80

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الزمرأية(13)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ )*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ننتظر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النحل   الآية  ((69))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*
*وان لكم في الانعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تاكلون*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة المؤمنون أية (21 )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ)*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سورة فصلت 
آيه ( 44 ) ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
(( وحشر لسيلمان جنوه من الجن والانس والطير فهم يوزعون ))

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة النمل أيه( 17)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(ومنْ كفَرَ فلا يَحْزُنكَ كُفْرُهُ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  لقمان  الآية((23))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ولا يحزنك قولهم ان العزة لله جميعا هو السميع العليم*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة  يونس أيه( 65)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(فلا يَحْزُنكَ قولُهُم إنّا نعلَمُ ما يُسِرّون وما يُعلِنون )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يس ايه 76

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (قُل لِّمَن مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُل لِلَّهِ كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الانعام أية (12)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(فلهُمْ أجرُهُم عندَ رَبِّهِم ولا خوفٌٌ عليهِم ولا هُم يَحزَنون )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*(سورة البقرة/262 اية )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( وَلَوْ يُعَجِّلُ اللّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم بِالْخَيْرِ لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ فَنَذَرُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  يونس  الآية  ((11))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وان احد من المشركين استجارك فاجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه مامنه ذلك بانهم قوم لا يعلمون*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة التوبةأيه (6)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

( لا يَحْزُنْك الذين يسارعون في الكفْر )

----------


## إستبرق

سورة المائدة الآية (41)

----------


## إستبرق

قال تعالى :



 *  (وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا  	يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ )
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاعراف ايه 34

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا بِهِ حَتَّى حِينٍ )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة المؤمنون أية(25)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(فَرَجَعْناكَ إلى أُمِّكَ كيْ تَقَرَّ عينُها و لا تحزنْ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة القصص ايه 40

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى(إَنَّ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا وَرَضُواْ بِالْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاطْمَأَنُّواْ بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  يونس الآية ((7))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*واما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة النازعات أية(40)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(وقالوا لا تخفْ و لا تحزنْ إنّا مُنجّوكَ و أهلَكَ إلاّ امرَأَتَكَ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة العنكبوت   الآية  ((33))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وان يونس لمن المرسلين*

----------


## مهتاب

الصافات
اية/139
وقوله تعالى
وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَٱلْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمِينَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانعام ايه 86

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَكَم مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءَهَا بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا أَوْ هُمْ قَائِلُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الاعراف الآية   ((4))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*وحرام على قرية اهلكناها انهم لا يرجعون*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الأنبياء أية (95)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(فناداها من تحتِها ألاّ تحزني )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة مريم   الآية((24))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وقال فرعون يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي ابلغ الاسباب*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة غافر أية ( 36)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(الحمدُ لله الذي أذهَبَ عنّا الحزَنَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  فاطر  الآية  ((34))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*وتولى عنهم وقال يا اسفى على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم*

----------


## Habit Roman

سورة يوسف
أيه(84)

----------


## Habit Roman

{الذين قالوا لاخوانهم وقعدوا لو اطاعونا ما قتلوا قل فادرؤوا عن انفسكم الموت ان كنتم صادقين }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة آل عمران ايه 168

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة ابراهيم الآية  ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ان يشا يسكن الريح فيظللن رواكد على ظهره ان في ذلك لايات لكل صبار شكور*

----------


## Habit Roman

سورة الشورى اية(33)

----------


## Habit Roman

{وهو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح اجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا }

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الفرقان الآية  ((53))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وامنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الى ابراهيم واسماعيل ان طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الآيه 125 من سورة البقرة

----------


## ام الشيخ

قوله تعالى 
‏.‏والله خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم جعلكم أزواجا وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير ‏}‏

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  فاطر  الآية  ((11))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*الذي له ملك السماوات والارض ولم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا*

----------


## Habit Roman

الفرقان أيه 2

----------


## Habit Roman

وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأسراء   الآية ((111))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*اتامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلو*ن

----------


## علي pt

*(البقرة:44) 

وردت هذه الآية في سياق تذكير بني إسرائيل بنعم الله عليهم، وبيان ما كان من أمرهم ::*

----------


## علي pt

قال تعالى:{وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الأمر وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ }

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة مريم  الآية  ((39))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وانذرهم يوم الازفة اذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة غافر ايه 18*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكَ وَمِمَّن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة   ص   الآية  ((85))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*قال اخرج منها مذؤوما مدحورا لمن تبعك منهم لاملان جهنم منكم اجمعين*

----------


## مهتاب

الاعراف/اية18
قال تعالى
 ذَلِكَ مِمَّآ أَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْكَ رَبُّكَ مِنَ ٱلْحِكْمَةِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتُلْقَىٰ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَلُوماً مَّدْحُوراً

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الاسراء  الآية  ((39))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*ان الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى اولئك عنها مبعدون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانبياء ايه 101

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ شَامِخَاتٍ وَأَسْقَيْنَاكُم مَّاء فُرَاتًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المرسلات  الآية  ((27))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*ما المسيح ابن مريم الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وامه صديقة كانا ياكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الايات ثم انظر انى يؤفكون*

----------


## سرى

سورة المائدة الاية ((75))

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون ومن يستنكف عن عبادته ويستكبر فسيحشرهم اليه جميعا*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*سورة النساء آية 172*

----------


## ابو طارق

* قوله تعالى* 

*واما عاد فاهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية*

*ابنتي*

* وردة الكميليا* 

*لكي الحق في  وضع اسئلة ايضا وليس الاجابة فقط*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*سورة الحاقة آية <6>*
*طيب أنا راح أكتب آية بس إذا مكررة عطوني خبر..*
*<فوربك لنسئلنهم أجمعين>*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الحجر ايه 92

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْراهِيمُ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا )*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*سورة مريم(**4**6)*
*<قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فسئلوهم إن كانوا ينطقون>*
*إجابتك صحيحة أختي شذى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأنبياء  الآية  ((63))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

* في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة البقره ايه( 9)




(*ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولو فثم وجه الله ان الله وسع عليم* )


يسلمووو عمو ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة البقرة  الآية  ((115))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*رب المشرق والمغرب لا اله الا هو فاتخذه وكيلا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة المزمل (9)


 قال تعالى 
(ان أصحب الجنه اليوم في شغل فكهون )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يس الآية ((55))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*
*لا يستوي اصحاب النار واصحاب الجنة اصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ايه الحشر (20)

..............................

قال تعالى ..

(*لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم من الله ذلك بأنهم قوم لايفقهـــــــــون* )


يسلموووو ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحشر الآية ((13))*

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله تعالى

يرثني ويرث من ال يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة مــــــــــريم اية( 5 )

........................

قال تعالى 

(أفمن أسس بنينة على تقوى من الله ورضون خير أم من أسس بنينه على شفا جرف هار فآنهاربه 

في نار جهنم والله لايهدي القوم الظلمين )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة التوبة ايه 109

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  يس  الآية ((25))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وان يونس لمن المرسلين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة الصافات ايه(138)

.............................

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز 

(قالو الن نوثرك على ماجآءنامن البيت والذي فطرنا فاقض ماأنت قاض انما تقضي هذه الحيوة الدنيآ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  طه  الآية ((72))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يا بني اسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة وماواه النار وما للظالمين من انصار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المائدة ايه 72*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِنْ أَرَدتُّمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَّكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلاَ تَأْخُذُواْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا )*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة النساء
اية20

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*الطلاق مرتان فامساك بمعروف او تسريح باحسان ولا يحل لكم ان تاخذوا مما اتيتموهن شيئا*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة البقرة
الاية 229

----------


## مهتاب

_قوله تعالى:_
_ يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُّحْضَراً وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِن سُوۤءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدَاً بَعِيداً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ ٱللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَٱللَّهُ رَؤُوفٌ بِٱلْعِبَادِ_

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة آل عمران الآية ((30))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين*

----------


## مهتاب

ال عمران
45 


قوله تعالى
يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ آذَوْاْ مُوسَىٰ فَبرَّأَهُ ٱللَّهُ مِمَّا قَالُواْ وَكَانَ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ وَجِيهاً

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الاحزاب  الآية  ((69))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* قوله تعالى*

*اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة ال عمران اية (45)

................

قال تعال 

(وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرنها باسحق ومن وراء اسحق يعقوب )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  هود الآية  ((71))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*يرثني ويرث من ال يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا*

----------


## الباسمي

سورة مريم الأية (6)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*والله يدعو الى دار السلام ويهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة يونس ..ايه 25 

....................

قال تعالى 

(عسى ربه ان طلقكن ان يبدله  ازوجا خيرا منكن مسلمت مومنت تبت عبدت سحت ثيبت وابكارا )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة التحريم الآية  ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*يريدون ليطفؤوا نور الله بافواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة الصف ايه (8)

................


قال تعالى...


(*يأيها الدين امنوا لا تتولو قوما غضب الله عليهم قد يسوا من الاخرة كما يس الكفار من أصحب القبور* )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الممتحنة الآية ((13))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*وان الساعة اتية لا ريب فيها وان الله يبعث من في القبور*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة الحج ايه (7)

.....................

قال تعالى 

(حتى اذا افتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كـــــــــل حدب ينسلون )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانبياء ايه 96

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الملك  الآية ((6))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 
*يا ايها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم وماواهم جهنم وبئس المصير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوره التحريم ايه9 
سوره التوبه ايه 73

----------


## ابو طارق

> سوره التحريم ايه9 
> سوره التوبه ايه 73



 
*تشكري ابنتي* 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*على انتباهك وبحثك عن الآية  وهي وردت في سورتين مختلفتين* 

*ولهذا سوف امنحك تقييم  جدارة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ولقد فتنا سليمان والقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم اناب*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *قوله تعالى*  
> 
> *ولقد فتنا سليمان والقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم اناب*



قال تعالى(ولقد فتنا سليمن وألقينا على كرسيه
جسداثم أناب)
سوره ص ايه 34

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال تعالى
(وماجعلنهم جسدا لايأكلون الطعام وماكانوا خلدين)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانبياء ايه 8

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَلَوْلا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ قُلْتُم مَّا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَن نَّتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النور  الآية  ((16))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*وان اردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج واتيتم احداهن قنطارا فلا تاخذوا منه شيئا اتاخذونه بهتانا واثما مبينا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سورة النساء ايه (20)

.....................

قال تعال 

(قال الدين استكبرو انابالدى ءامنتم به كــــــــــــفرون )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاعراف ايه 76

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَكَم مِّن مَّلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ أَن يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى )

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة النجم آية ((26))

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة مريم ايه 34

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن رِّزْقٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ آيَاتٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الجاثية  الآية  ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*ومن اياته خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف السنتكم والوانكم ان في ذلك لايات للعالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الروم ايه 22

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الْحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَى لِمَا لَبِثُوا أَمَدًا )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الكهف  الآية ((12))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذكر اسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الاخيار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة ص ايه 48

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى(بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الروم   الآية ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى * 

*الم تعلم ان الله له ملك السماوات والارض يعذب من يشاء ويغفر لمن يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المائدة ايه 40

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَائِي إِلاَّ فِرَارًا )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  نوح  الآية  ((6))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*هارون اخي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آيه 30 سورة طه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  قريش   الآية  (3)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وما كان صلاتهم عند البيت الا مكاء وتصدية فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون*

----------


## عنيده

السلاااام .. 

الأنفال: 35 ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 24

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّـكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِنَآ أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ )

----------


## fatemah

سورهـ آبرآ‘هيم .,
آية 13

----------


## fatemah

قآإل تعآلىآ .,
{ هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء }

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة آل عمران   الآية ( 38 )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*رب هب لي من الصالحين*

----------


## عنيده

الصافات: 100

----------


## عنيده

*وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة يس ايه(9)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاحزاب ايه 40

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  سبأ   الآية  (4)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*اولئك هم المؤمنون حقا لهم درجات عند ربهم ومغفرة ورزق كريم*

----------


## عنيده

الأنفال:4

----------


## عنيده

*إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاحزاب ايه 33

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (يَسْأَلُهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الرحمن الآية (29)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وفي الارض ايات للموقنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الذاريات ايه 20

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَأَنكِحُوا الأَيَامَى مِنكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِن يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاء يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ )

----------


## عنيده

النور/32

----------


## عنيده

قال تعالى : (و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى و لا تعاونوا على الاثم و العدوان )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المائدة  الآية  (3)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*وان اردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج واتيتم احداهن قنطارا فلا تاخذوا منه شيئا اتاخذونه بهتانا واثما مبينا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابحثوا  في  كتاب الله الكريم* 

*تنالوا  الثواب  والأجر  * 

*انتظر   اجوبتكم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النساء ايه 20..*

*ابوطارق مسابقه الظاهر بدون تقييم او نقاط لن تشارك فيها مثل غيرها ..*
*لكن اني هنا اقيم كل من يشارك في هذه الصفحه ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه بيي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (**وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الزهراء
					

سورة النساء ايه 20..

ابوطارق مسابقه الظاهر بدون تقييم او نقاط لن تشارك فيها مثل غيرها ..
لكن اني هنا اقيم كل من يشارك في هذه الصفحه ..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه بيي..



*

*ابنتي  شذى* 

*كانت دعوة  للمشاركة * 

*والأجر  افضل من التقييم* 

*على  كل حال  اذا كنتي  تقييمي المشاركات* 

*اضيفي على العنوان   ليصبح* 

*(( شارك بالقرآن  ولك  الأجر  وتقييم ))* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق 
*

----------


## عنيده

6 الحجر

----------


## عنيده

يا أيّها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحجرات   الآية  (6)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*فعقروها فاصبحوا نادمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الشعراء ايه 157

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ فِي تَقَلُّبِهِمْ فَمَا هُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ )*

----------


## عنيده

النحل 46

----------


## عنيده

مَّا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلَا لِآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِن يَقُولُونَ إِلَّا كَذِبًا

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الكهف** -    ((5))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قولى  تعالى*


*يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يالونكم خبالا ودوا ما عنتم قد بدت البغضاء من افواههم وما تخفي صدورهم اكبر قد بينا لكم الايات ان كنتم تعقلون*

----------


## عنيده

آل عمران. 118

----------


## عنيده

وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*وكانوا يقولون ائذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما ائنا لمبعوثون* 

*سورة الواقعة   الآية   ((47))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*ائذا كنا عظاما نخرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النازعات ايه 11

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَيَصْلَى سَعِيرًا )*

----------


## عنيده

الانشقاق 12

----------


## عنيده

وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  يس   الاية ((9))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاحزاب ايه 40

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (لَئِنْ أُخْرِجُوا لا يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ وَلَئِن قُوتِلُوا لا يَنصُرُونَهُمْ وَلَئِن نَّصَرُوهُمْ لَيُوَلُّنَّ الأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لا يُنصَرُونَ )

----------


## ward roza <3

سورة الحشر اية 12

----------


## ward roza <3

قوله تعالى :( بَقِيَّةُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ وَمَا أَنَاْ عَلَيْكُم بِحَفِيظٍ                                                                                                   )

----------


## عنيده

هود/86

----------


## عنيده

فَفَرَرْتُ مِنكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبَ لِي رَبِّي حُكْمًا وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الشعراء  الاية   (( 21))*

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله  تعالى 

وان يونس لمن المرسلين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الصافات ايه 139

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَد تَّرَكْنَا مِنْهَا آيَةً بَيِّنَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

* سورة العنكبوت الآية ((35))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*فلولا كانت قرية امنت فنفعها ايمانها الا قوم يونس لما امنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم الى حين*

----------


## عنيده

سورة يونس:98

----------


## عنيده

يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يس ايه 30

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فَكَانَ عَاقِبَتَهُمَا أَنَّهُمَا فِي النَّارِ خَالِدَيْنِ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الظَّالِمِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحشر  الآية  ((17))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*يرثني ويرث من ال يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا*

----------


## عنيده

سوره مريم : 6

----------


## عنيده

إن الله وملائكته يصلّون على النبيّ يا أيّها الذين آمنوا صلّوا عليه وسلّموا تسليما

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سورة الاحزاب ايه* *56*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىَ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ )*

----------


## عنيده

سورة ال عمران الاية 144

----------


## عنيده

*قل لا أسالكم عليه أجراً إلا المودة في القربى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الشورى    الآية  ((23))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*واسماعيل واليسع ويونس ولوطا وكلا فضلنا على العالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانعام ايه 86

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ )*

----------


## عنيده

الأنفال40

----------


## عنيده

وَآَيَةٌ لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُمْ مُظْلِمُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  يس  الآية ((37))

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*واوحينا الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والاسباط وعيسى وايوب ويونس وهارون وسليمان واتينا داوود زبورا*

----------


## علي pt

(163) النساء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعَ طَرَائِقَ وَمَا كُنَّا عَنِ الْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ )*

----------


## عنيده

المؤمنون: 17

----------


## عنيده

هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ ذَلُولا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الملك  الآية  ((15))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*
*فلولا كانت قرية امنت فنفعها ايمانها الا قوم يونس لما امنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم الى حين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يونس ايه 98

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّـكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِنَآ أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ )*

----------


## عنيده

إبراهيم:13

----------


## عنيده

إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  يوسف  الآية  ((4))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*يرثني ويرث من ال يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة مريم ايه 6*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَوْلا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بِأَنفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا وَقَالُوا هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُّبِينٌ )*

----------


## عنيده

النور:12

----------


## عنيده

_قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يوسف ايه 5*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلًا )*

----------


## عنيده

_الفرقان : 24_

----------


## عنيده

فَسُبْحَانَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يس ايه 83*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَحُشِرَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ وَالطَّيْرِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النمل الآية ((17))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ووهبنا له اسحاق ويعقوب نافلة وكلا جعلنا صالحين*

----------


## عنيده

الأنبياء72

----------


## عنيده

صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة البقرة  الآية ((18))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع الا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 171

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ )*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة النساء ايه(14)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُم بُرْهَانٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُّبِينًا)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النساء** - سورة 4 - آية 174*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*واذكر اسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الاخيار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة ص ايه 48

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ ذَلُولا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الملك** - سورة 67 - آية 15*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*قد خلت من قبلكم سنن فسيروا في الارض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الذين امنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب*

*ان هذا القران يهدي للتي هي اقوم ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا كبيرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *قوله تعالى* 
> 
> 
> 
> *قد خلت من قبلكم سنن فسيروا في الارض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين*



سورة ال عمران ايه 137

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلاَّ الْخَاطِؤُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *قال تعالى (لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلاَّ الْخَاطِؤُونَ )*



*سورة الحاقة** - سورة 69 - آية 37*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سوررررررة البقره ايه(200)

----------


## ملكه القلوب

(وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخًا وَحِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الفرقان ايه 53

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (فَقَدْ كَذَّبُواْ بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنبَاء مَا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

> قال تعالى (فَقَدْ كَذَّبُواْ بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنبَاء مَا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ )



 
*سورة الأنعام** - سورة 6 - آية 5*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وما ياتيهم من نبي الا كانوا به يستهزؤون*

----------


## عنيده

_(الزخرف:7)._

----------


## عنيده

رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة يوسف (101 )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا

أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النحل**  - آية 96*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*


*وباركنا عليه وعلى اسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سورة الصافات أيه(113 )

----------


## عنيده

تَرْمِيهِم بِحِجَارَةٍ مِّن سِجِّيلٍ

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة الفيل - - آية 4

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 


*فلما جاء امرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها وامطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل منضود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 82*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّها المُرْسَلُونَ* قَالُوا إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمٍ مُّجْرِمِيْنَ )*

----------


## عنيده

_سوره الحجر { 57 - 77 }_

----------


## عنيده

_وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا كُبَّارًا_

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة نوح** -  - آية 22*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذا اذقنا الناس رحمة من بعد ضراء مستهم اذا لهم مكر في اياتنا قل الله اسرع مكرا ان رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يونس ايه 21

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَئِنْ أُخْرِجُوا لا يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ وَلَئِن قُوتِلُوا لا يَنصُرُونَهُمْ وَلَئِن نَّصَرُوهُمْ لَيُوَلُّنَّ الأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لا يُنصَرُونَ )*

----------


## عنيده

[الحشر:12].

----------


## عنيده

اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الطلاق ايه 12

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا اتَّسَقَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الانشقاق** **** آية 18*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*  

وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر قد فصلنا الايات لقوم يعلمون

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانعام ايه 97

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (يَحْسَبُونَ الأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا وَإِن يَأْتِ الأَحْزَابُ يَوَدُّوا لَوْ أَنَّهُم بَادُونَ فِي الأَعْرَابِ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ أَنبَائِكُمْ وَلَوْ كَانُوا فِيكُم مَّا قَاتَلُوا إِلاَّ قَلِيلا )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأحزاب** -   رقم سورة 33 -  رقم  آية 20*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*وقال الذي امن يا قوم اني اخاف عليكم مثل يوم الاحزاب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة غافر ايه 30

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَوْ يُصْبِحَ مَاؤُهَا غَوْرًا فَلَن تَسْتَطِيعَ لَهُ طَلَبًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الكهف** -  - آية 41*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى اذا حضر احدهم الموت قال اني تبت الان ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار اولئك اعتدنا لهم عذابا اليما*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

سورة النساء آية 18

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

{إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلاَّ اللَّهَ فَعَسَى أُوْلَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنْ الْمُهْتَدِينَ}

----------


## عنيده

سوره التوبه 18

----------


## عنيده

إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولًا شَاهِدًا عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولًا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المزمل ايه 15

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ تَنزِيلا )

----------


## عنيده

الإنسان : 23

----------


## عنيده

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَن ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُو عَلَيْكُم مِّنْهُ ذِكْرًا

----------


## ward roza <3

*سورة* الكهف الاية من 83 - 88

----------


## ward roza <3

وَكَذَلِكَ أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا إِذْ يَتَنَازَعُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَمْرَهُمْ فَقَالُوا ابْنُوا عَلَيْهِم بُنْيَانًا رَّبُّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِهِمْ قَالَ الَّذِينَ غَلَبُوا عَلَى أَمْرِهِمْ لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ عَلَيْهِم مَّسْجِدًا

----------


## عنيده

الكهف : 21

----------


## عنيده

يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يس** - - آية 30*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى * 


*ذلكم بانكم اتخذتم ايات الله هزوا وغرتكم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم لا يخرجون منها ولا هم يستعتبون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الجاثية ايه 35*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الحاقة** -  - آية 50*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

{وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ}(الحاقة/50)

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

{يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ}

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *قوله تعالى* 
> 
> 
> *ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير*



*سورة الملك ايه 4*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> {يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ}



 
*سورة التغابن ايه 1*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَغَدَوْا عَلَى حَرْدٍ قَادِرِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القلم** - - آية 25*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالي* 


*سيعلمون غدا من الكذاب الاشر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القمر ايه 26*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَأَمَّا الإِنسَانُ إِذَا مَا ابْتَلاهُ رَبُّهُ فَأَكْرَمَهُ وَنَعَّمَهُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَكْرَمَنِ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الفجر** -  - آية 15*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*كراما كاتبين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفطار ايه 11*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الضحى**           آية 10*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*سلهم ايهم بذلك زعيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القلم ايه 40*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المؤمنون**       آية 6*

*ووووووووووووووو*

*(2)* *سورة المعارج**  آية 30*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الفاتحة ايه 3

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُم بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة فصلت** - آية 7*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*


*فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 200*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يس** -  آية 20*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-16-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*وقال نسوة في المدينة امراة العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا انا لنراها في ضلال مبين*

----------


## عنيده

_يوسف 30_

----------


## عنيده

قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يس** -  آية 26*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

* الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِالْآَخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النمل ايه 3*
*سورة لقمان ايه 4*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة العنكبوت** - آية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذكر اسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الاخيار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة ص ايه 48

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلاَّ اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى )

----------

ابو طارق (04-11-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة النجم - آية 32

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*فمكث غير بعيد فقال احطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبا بنبا يقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النمل ايه 22*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( إِنَّهُمْ إِن يَظْهَرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ يَرْجُمُوكُمْ أَوْ يُعِيدُوكُمْ فِي مِلَّتِهِمْ وَلَن تُفْلِحُوا إِذًا أَبَدًا)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الكهف** -  آية 20*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*فضربنا على اذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الكهف ايه 11*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاء سَقْفًا مَّحْفُوظًا وَهُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُونَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأنبياء** - آية 32*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*وما من غائبة في السماء والارض الا في كتاب مبين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة النمل ايه 75*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأحقاف** - آية 18*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*قال الذين حق عليهم القول ربنا هؤلاء الذين اغوينا اغويناهم كما غوينا تبرانا اليك ما كانوا ايانا يعبدون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة القصص ايه 63

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ آيَاتٍ مُّبَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَثَلا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ )

----------

ابو طارق (04-27-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النور** -- آية 34*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*رسولا يتلو عليكم ايات الله مبينات ليخرج الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات من الظلمات الى النور ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار خالدين فيها ابدا قد احسن الله له رزقا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ..سورة الطلاق*
*ايه 11*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الملك** -- آية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 


*وباركنا عليه وعلى اسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-03-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سورة الصافات*
*ايه 113*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-03-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*"رحمت الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد"*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة هود ايه 73*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (وَيَقُولُونَ لَوْلاَ أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا الْغَيْبُ لِلَّهِ فَانتَظِرُواْ إِنِّي مَعَكُم مِّنَ الْمُنتَظِرِينَ )

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة يونس - آية 20

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله  تعالى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل لا املك لنفسي نفعا ولا ضرا الا ما شاء الله ولو كنت اعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير وما مسني السوء ان انا الا نذير وبشير لقوم يؤمنون

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سورة الأعراف*
*ايه 188*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*( مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 17

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَأَقِيمُوا الْوَزْنَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلا تُخْسِرُوا الْمِيزَانَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة الرحمن - آية 9

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله  تعالى 


((وما جعله الله الا بشرى ولتطمئن به قلوبكم وما النصر الا من عند الله ان الله عزيز حكيم ))

----------


## عنيده

الانفال 10 ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-22-2010)

----------


## عنيده

أَفَسِحْرٌ هَذَا أَمْ أَنتُمْ لَا تُبْصِرُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الطور   الآية  15*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعه ولا هم ينصرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 123*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ولايحض على طعام المسكين )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الماعون   آية   ((3))*

*سورة الحاقة   آية     ((34))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لَوْ نَشَاءُ جَعَلْنَاهُ أُجَاجًا فَلَوْلَا تَشْكُرُونَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الواقعة ايه 70*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* قال تعالى (هَذِهِ تَذْكِرَةٌ فَمَن شَاء اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلاً..)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المزمل** - آية 19*


*سورة الإنسان** - آية 29*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-03-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*وما جعله الله الا بشرى ولتطمئن به قلوبكم وما النصر الا من عند الله ان الله عزيز حكيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 126*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( بل هم في شك يلعبون )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*(1)* *سورة الدخان** -  آية 9*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة البقرة
الأية 24

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-06-2010)

----------


## مهتاب

قوله تعالى:


لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن طِينٍ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الذاريات ايه 33

----------

ابو طارق (06-06-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قُلِ اللَّهَ أَعْبُدُ مُخْلِصًا لَّهُ دِينِي )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الزمر** - آية 14*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*قوله تعالى* 

*وباركنا عليه وعلى اسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين*

----------


## أميرة الفرح

سورة الصافات 
آية 113

----------


## أميرة الفرح

قال تعالى

( محمد رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الفتح** -  آية 29*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*  
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يا اهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفو عن كثير قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين*

----------


## عنيده

المائده 15

----------


## عنيده

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأحزاب** - آية 56*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

يا ايها الذين امنوا امنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي انزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سورة النساء ايه 136*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال تعالى (يُرِيدُونَ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُم بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّقِيمٌ )

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المائدة** -  آية 37*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فلما راى ايديهم لا تصل اليه نكرهم واوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف انا ارسلنا الى قوم لوط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شارك بالقران ولك الاجر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة هود ايه 70

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلا هُدًى وَلا كِتَابٍ مُّنِيرٍ )*

----------


## مهتاب

_سورة لقمان
اية20_

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

لكل نبأ مستقر وسوف تعلمون
اخ مهتاب ياريت لما تجاوب تحط آيه بعدك 
عشان الموضوع يتحرك بس.
وشكرا لك..

----------


## مهتاب

الانعام 
الاية67

----------


## مهتاب

إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ٱلْمُسْتَقَرُّ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة القيامة ايه 12

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ آيَاتٍ مُّبَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَثَلا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النور** -  آية (34)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وازلفت الجنة للمتقين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الشعراء ايه 90*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النحل** - آية 4*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*


*اذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الكهف ايه 10*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَفُرُشٍ مَّرْفُوعَةٍ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الواقعة**  - آية 34*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*الذين يقولون ربنا اننا امنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة ال عمران
اية 16

----------


## مهتاب

قَالُواْ رَبَّنَآ أَمَتَّنَا ٱثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا ٱثْنَتَيْنِ فَٱعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَىٰ خُرُوجٍ مِّن سَبِيلٍ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة غافر ايه 11

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة نوح**  - آية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*

*ونادى اصحاب الجنة اصحاب النار ان قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا قالوا نعم فاذن مؤذن بينهم ان لعنة الله على الظالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاعراف ايه 44*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة أن اشكر لله ومن يشكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن الله غني حميد)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة لقمان** -  آية 12*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*


*ونادى اصحاب الجنة اصحاب النار ان قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا قالوا نعم فاذن مؤذن بينهم ان لعنة الله على الظالمين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

سورة الاعراف..

اية 44

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-07-2010)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال تعالى:"﴿ يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِؤُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ )"

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

سورة الصف آية 8

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-07-2010)

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

قال تعالى { وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدّاً وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدّاً فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ}

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يس** -  آية 9*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى*


*يقولون ربنا اننا امنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة ال عمران ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (أُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة يونس** -  آية 8*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ونادى اصحاب الجنة اصحاب النار ان قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا قالوا نعم فاذن مؤذن بينهم ان لعنة الله على الظالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورةالاعراف ايه* 44

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَن جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القصص**  - آية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ان الذين كذبوا باياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم ابواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط وكذلك نجزي المجرمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاعراف ايه 40*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنكُم مِّيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النساء** - آية 21*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 

*واذ اخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وابراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم واخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا*

----------


## عنيده

الأحزاب 7

----------


## عنيده

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ زَحْفاً فَلاَ تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأنفال** - آية 15*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 

*ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقرة ايه 2*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِهِ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَالأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة السجدة  -آية 9

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*اني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا انهم هم الفائزون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المؤمنون ايه 111*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ )*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة يوسف
ابة 22

----------


## مهتاب

يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المائدة** - آية 67*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*حتى اذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الكهف ايه 90

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُم مِّنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القصص** - آية 42*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*ونادى اصحاب الجنة اصحاب النار ان قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا قالوا نعم فاذن مؤذن بينهم ان لعنة الله على الظالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاعراف ايه 44

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لّا يَفْقَهُونَ )*

----------


## عنيده

سورة الحشر الآية 13

----------


## عنيده

تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-23-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ايه 141

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة المعارج** -  آية 20*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*


*ونقلب افئدتهم وابصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به اول مرة ونذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون*

----------


## عنيده

الانعام 110

----------


## عنيده

الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ

----------


## مهتاب

في الجزء 18

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ وَالْجُلُودُ )*

----------


## عنيده

الحج، 20

----------


## عنيده

كِتَابٌ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ فَلاَ يَكُن فِي صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِّنْهُ لِتُنذِرَ بِهِ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأعراف** - آية 2*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله  تعالى* 


*لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما اخذتم عذاب عظيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفال ايه 68*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (مَّنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً )*

----------


## مهتاب

الاسراء 15

----------


## مهتاب

قال تعالى
 كَلاَّ لاَ وَزَرَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة القيامة**  - آية 11*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى* 


*قال سلام عليك ساستغفر لك ربي انه كان بي حفيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة مريم ايه 47*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَقَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا هَذَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الصافات** - آية 20*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*اقرا كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الاسراء ايه 14

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ رَبِّي يَعْلَمُ الْقَوْلَ فِي السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الأنبياء**  - آية 4*

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله تعالى 


ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحجر ايه 16*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (ثُمَّ السَّبِيلَ يَسَّرَهُ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة عبس** - آية 20*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*

*كذلك يبين الله لكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *قوله تعالى*
> 
> 
> *كذلك يبين الله لكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون*



 
*بسمه تعالى* 

*ورد  هذا المقطع من الآية  { 61 }* 
*من سورة النور ..*
*في قوله تعالى:::*

*{{   * *لَيْسَ عَلَى الأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى الأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَن تَأْكُلُوا مِن بُيُوتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ آبَائِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ إِخْوَانِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخَوَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَعْمَامِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ عَمَّاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخْوَالِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ خَالاتِكُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُم مَّفَاتِحَهُ أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَأْكُلُوا جَمِيعًا أَوْ أَشْتَاتًا فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُم بُيُوتًا فَسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ تَحِيَّةً مِّنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكَةً طَيِّبَةً كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُون   }}*  
 


*سورة النــــور* 
*آية رقم  ( 61 )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*قال تعالى  :*


*((  ويوم يحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار يتعارفون بينهم* 
* قد خسر الذين كذّبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين  ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة يونس ايه 45

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قال تعالى  :::*

* فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ* 
*وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا (99*) 


*سورة النساء ..*
*آية ( 99 )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*قال تعالى* ::: 


*{{   وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ* 
*أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ*
* إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا*
* إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  }}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة النساء ايه 101

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ فَضْلًا كَبِيرًا )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في سورة الأحزاب - سورة 33 - آية 47*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ هِيَ رَاوَدَتْنِي عَن نَّفْسِي وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا إِن كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِن قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ )*

----------

